# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kako ste se osjećale pred porod

## iva1602

Kako ste se osjećale neposredno pred porod? pune energije, umorne, normalno? u nedjelju će mi bit 38.tj, već se dva dana osjećam užasno ali zbilja užasno pospano, dignem se ujutro, pojedem nešto,popijem i već mi se opet spava....danas sam pogotovo za niš... tu i tamo imam neke kontrakcije al nisam sigurna jel to to, imam osjećaj da se bebica nabija glavicom prema dolje.... i strašno sam žedna stalno.....

ne znam imam li razloga za brigu ili je ovo sve normalno stanje pred kraj

----------


## mikka

ja sam se osjecala 'ocel ta kafa vise' (prebacila termin za 2 tjedna usred ljeta)  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

bilo mi je vruce i dosta svega i samo sam cekala da vise pocne i da se gospodica odluci napokon izaci

----------


## Beti3

To što pišeš da si strašno žedna, koliko je to strašno? Ja sam pila često, ali bila je sredina ljeta i vruće. Ti si zadnji mjesec i vjerojatno ideš svaka 2 tjedna na pregled, pa spomeni liječniku. Da li si radila OGTT? Vjerojatno jesi. 
Psihički nije lako ove zadnje tjedne, pogotovo ako npr.prethodne trudnoće nisu završile dobro. Možda si zato loše. Ali, najbolje je pitati ginekologa, jer što je nekoj mami normalno, drugoj ne mora biti.

Šaljem ti vibrice da ti što lakše prođu ovi dani, da rodiš jednu malu, nježnu "ribicu" ( i ja sam u znaku ribe, to su ti super karakteri, al' se hvalim). Ustvari, ti čekaš "ribana", zar ne? 
Probaj se opustiti ( kako je ovo lako reći kad nisam u tvojoj koži), gledaj neke ljubiće, mužić neka te mazi i pazi, slaži robicu, igraj se sa djetetom...Sve što te veseli.

----------


## iva1602

je je ja čekam ribana....hihhi.... ogtt sam radila, šećer je ok... koliko sam žedna,pa nije ono da pijem litru svakih sat vremena ali bome čašu vode svakih sat popijem danas....ne znam kaj mi je došlo.... u ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu u bolnicu ako izdržim do tad pa ćemo vidjet.... joj pa prva trudnoća mi nije bila uopće ovoliko teška pred kraj! sve sam mogla,šetala do kraja, šopingirala, kuhala,čistila....a sad sam baš užas!

----------


## slavonka2

Ulazim u 36 tt, i ne da sam umorna i usporena, nego sam koma. U prvoj trudnoći samo bila ko ptićica, ali znam da sam tada imala puno više mira, uživala se i odmarala, lijepo spavala i za sve imala vremena pogotovo za sebe i za guštanje u svakom pokretu bebe. Sada.... hm... s obzirom da je mali kronični nespavač, da se sve vrti oko njega, dok sve sredim po stanu i ručak ja sam koma. A šetnja, nakon 10 min ja spadam s nogu. Moguće je da se bebica namješta i zato te stišće glavom. Meni se u prvoj trudnoći stomak zadnjih tjedan dana toliko spustio da nisam mogla gaćice zadržati na sebi. Baš vidljivo je bio nisko i jako jako tvrd. Kontrakcije sam imala i u prvoj trudnoći kao i sada. Nekad su slabije a nekada jače. Meni je jedino žao što su mene u prvoj trudnoći te kontrakcije tolko izmučile pa mi je i porod bio težak. Želim ti svu sreću i da bebica stigne na vrijeme, brzo i lagano.

----------


## mimi 25

Pospano!

To je prvo sto mi je palo na pamet kada sam procitala naslov teme.

----------


## Kate76

*Iva* imamo slične probleme  :Smile: . I ja sam žedna, niš mi se neda i baš sam nestrpljiva. U prvoj trudnoći me porod iznenadio, a sada dane brojim. Obje sam preležala, ali sad sam baš bez kondicije. I užasno mi je vruće.

----------


## Sani1612

Odlično sam se osjećala! Nikad bolje... U prvoj trudnoći koma jer sam nakon termina stalno hodala na ctg pa me to izdavilo. Al u drugoj milina, grofica i ja same doma, kupanje u bazenu, čitanje i iščekivanje.

----------


## orlica

ja sam se super osjećala, ali nisam mogla spavati.......to je bio jedini moj problem!!

----------


## Trina

osjećala sam se ko kobila

----------


## mitovski

Užaaaasno žedna i nikada mi u životu voda nije bila tako finaa...naljevala sam se vodom. Nisam mogla spavati, budila sam se svako jutro oko 4-5, dosta umorna i onako sama sebi teška, ali morala sam raditi do zadnjeg dana tako da nisam smjela misliti na to da mi je teško, tek sad shvaćam da mi je bilo teško.

----------


## iva1602

tako je i meni, vodu inače najmanje pijem, uvijek neki sok, ali sad se davim u običnoj vodi.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam se bila zabrinula zbog tolike vode, pomislila sam da je šećer u pitanju a nisu me slali na OGTT i na kraju sam par dana prije poroda završila u bolnici i tamo su mi radili sve pretrage i nije bio šećer. Znala sam samo po noći popiti po 2l vode, a danom sigurno 4l.

----------


## Rivendell

I ja sam puno pila, ali realno gledajući kad znaš koliko si kila dobio, koliko se volumen krvi povećao, normalno da tijelo traži više tekućine.

----------


## ...ribica

ja sam stvarno do zadnjeg dana bila kao da nisam trudna....
dan prije poroda sam iz konzuma nosila lubenicu od 10-ak kila...

a cijelu trudnocu sam spavala kao top... izuzevsi piskenje na kraju i povracanje na pocetku...

jedino sto su mi pred kraj smetale vrucine ( 8 mj ) i bila sam sama sebi nekako teska i otecena.... (dobila 25 kila)....

----------


## iva1602

> Ja sam se bila zabrinula zbog tolike vode, pomislila sam da je šećer u pitanju a nisu me slali na OGTT i na kraju sam par dana prije poroda završila u bolnici i tamo su mi radili sve pretrage i nije bio šećer. Znala sam samo po noći popiti po 2l vode, a danom sigurno 4l.


ovo i mene brine... ni ja nisam radila ogtt jer nisam dobila puno kila. oko 13... šećer u krvi preko obične ks je bio u normali skroz... sad i mene brine da nemam šećer jer zbilja sam non stop žedna, umorna i pospana... i nemam apetita.....  mitovski zašto si u bolnici završila par dana prije poroda? jesi onda išla na indukciju ili si čekala trudove u bolnici?

u ponedjeljak idem na prvi ctg, beba mi je jako jako mirna i bojim se da će imat sporije otkucaje pa da me ne ostave isto u bolnici... :Sad:

----------


## Kate76

Ni ja nisam radila ogtt, i moj i bebin prirast su ok, nije bilo indikacija. Žedna sam cijelu trudnoću, a pgotovo sad. Iva, dok god ti uobičajeno osjećaš bebu, ne brini, ne moraju se sve bacakati. Neke su mirnije. ~~~~~~~~~ za uredan ctg. Ja sutra u bolnicu, skidam šav serklaže i uključujem štopericu  :Grin: .

----------


## mitovski

*iva1602*  ma ja sam ti cijelu trudnoću imala problema s graničnim tlakom i par dana prije termina se dosta povisio, nisam nekoliko sati osjetila udarce i otišla sam u bolnicu i tamo su me ostavili...bila sam 3 dana i odlučili su mi inducirati porod a na kraju sam ga završila hitnim carskim jer ctg nije bio dobar ( bila joj je pupčana 2 puta oko vrata).
Nemoj se brinuti, vjerujem da je sve dobro, a to što je beba mirnija ne znači da će imati sporije otkucaje srca. Meni niti jedan ctg nije bio skroz uredan a otkucaji srca su bili normalni, ja ni dan danas još ne shvaćam točno kako se očitava taj ctg.

----------


## iva1602

joj dobro da su skužili pupčanu... ma ne znam ovaj moj mali je miran ko bubica, tu i tamo okreće guzu kad sjednem al dok sam u pokretu uopće se ne miče... da li u slučaju lošeg ctg-a onda idem na uzv? da vide bebu,pupčanu,posteljicu i sllično? ne znam koji mi je vrag al baš me frka tog prvog pregleda u bol, sad smo 38 tj, najbollje da se torba isto sa mnom vozi u autu  :Smile:

----------


## iva1602

> *iva1602*  ma ja sam ti cijelu trudnoću imala problema s graničnim tlakom i par dana prije termina se dosta povisio, nisam nekoliko sati osjetila udarce i otišla sam u bolnicu i tamo su me ostavili...bila sam 3 dana i odlučili su mi inducirati porod a na kraju sam ga završila hitnim carskim jer ctg nije bio dobar ( bila joj je pupčana 2 puta oko vrata).
> Nemoj se brinuti, vjerujem da je sve dobro, a to što je beba mirnija ne znači da će imati sporije otkucaje srca. Meni niti jedan ctg nije bio skroz uredan a otkucaji srca su bili normalni, ja ni dan danas još ne shvaćam točno kako se očitava taj ctg.


znači kod tebe su bili sporiji otkucaji zbog pupčane, dobro sam shvatila? i na cr si išla zbog tog?

----------


## Trina

i ja sam bila jako žedna u trudnoći a šećer u redu. A kad sam rodila popila sam nešto abnormalno puno vode, ja mislim čak tri boce jane od 1,5 l, od 2 popodne do navečer. ne znam zašto je to tako bilo ali nešto stravično-piješ ko kreten  a nikako se napiti

----------


## mitovski

> znači kod tebe su bili sporiji otkucaji zbog pupčane, dobro sam shvatila? i na cr si išla zbog tog?


Iskreno ne znam niti ja sama točno, jer mi nitko nije objasnio. Nisu njoj bili sporiji otkucaji, bili su stalno između 140 i 160 kako bi i trebali biti ali se na ctg-u valjda vidjelo da beba pati. Uglavnom kad sam vidjela tuđe ctg-ove ona crta je išla gore dolje a kod mene je bila skoro ravna usprkos njezinim dobrim otkucajima i nakon 8 sati liječnik je rekao da ne odgovara više za bebu.

----------


## mamitzi

par sati prije drugog poroda našla sam se s kolegicom s posla od koje sam čula stvari od kojih sam pobjesnila (tema o majkama koje se ljute!) i mislila sam da mi se grči želudac od ljutnje a ne da imam trudove.

----------


## astral

> osjećala sam se ko kobila


 :Laughing: 

ja se sad tako osjećam...a još su dva miseca isprid mene :Shock:

----------


## mitovski

*iva1602* isprazni inbox, ne mogu ti poslati pp

----------


## kukunka

meni je termin danas i osjećam se kao da se još dugo ništa neće dogoditi! ako se počnem otvarati sutra, možda malo ubrzaju stvar jer je moj dragi ginić sutra dežuran i ima vrimena za mene cili dan... inače malo me leđa zabolu pa prođe... iako već tri dana mislim kako ću baš tad roditi pa se tuširam, brijem, peglam kose, peglam robu, čistim, usisavam, perem prozore, kuham ručak... uglavnom sve šta radim već zadnjih mjesec dana, ali sad ubrzanim tempom i stalno iznova!
iskreno, malo me i strah... sve sam kao hrabra i mislim se nije to ništa, ko je sve rodia pa šta ne bi mogla i ja... ali malo me trta, ne znan kako će to sve proći i volila bi da mi je muž uz mene!  :Sad:  sad me vataju hormoni i tuga

----------


## kukunka

meni je termin danas i osjećam se kao da se još dugo ništa neće dogoditi! ako se počnem otvarati sutra, možda malo ubrzaju stvar jer je moj dragi ginić sutra dežuran i ima vrimena za mene cili dan... inače malo me leđa zabolu pa prođe... iako već tri dana mislim kako ću baš tad roditi pa se tuširam, brijem, peglam kose, peglam robu, čistim, usisavam, perem prozore, kuham ručak... uglavnom sve šta radim već zadnjih mjesec dana, ali sad ubrzanim tempom i stalno iznova!
iskreno, malo me i strah... sve sam kao hrabra i mislim se nije to ništa, ko je sve rodia pa šta ne bi mogla i ja... ali malo me trta, ne znan kako će to sve proći i volila bi da mi je muž uz mene!  :Sad:  sad me vataju hormoni i tuga

----------


## Kate76

*Kgregov* i jesi rodila kada si mislila?

Evo na kraju kako sam se osjećala, temperatura 38,5, umorna ko pas i istovremeno nabrijana jer rađam.

----------


## kukunka

ne možete vjerovati, ali još nisan rodila! ovo je 8 dan od termina, sutra me stavljaju u bolnicu... sve je ok, ali moran radi njih u bolnicu! neman apsolutno nikakvih grčeva, bolova ni osjećaja da ću roditi... a nabrijana san skroz, sad sam pojela pola kulena šta uopće ne volim samo da ga provan natiratii da danas izađe!!!!

----------


## Rivendell

> ne možete vjerovati, ali još nisan rodila! ovo je 8 dan od termina, sutra me stavljaju u bolnicu... sve je ok, ali moran radi njih u bolnicu! neman apsolutno nikakvih grčeva, bolova ni osjećaja da ću roditi... a nabrijana san skroz, sad sam pojela pola kulena šta uopće ne volim samo da ga provan natiratii da danas izađe!!!!


Jel to neki stari obiteljski recept?  :Shock:

----------


## mikka

tak sam i ja, cekala, cekala, i nacekala se. punih 14 dana od termina je gospodica odlucila da je vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Totto

evo nas na 38+6 tt i gospodična ne pokazuje nikakve znakove da bi se spremala za izlazak  :Aparatic:  

nit se nešto spustila u zadnja dva i pol tjedna, nit sluznog čepa, nit skraćenog i omekšanog cerviksa, a o otvaranju da ne govorim 

a ja se osjećam sve bolje, nakon užasnog sedmog i početka osmog mjeseca trudnoće, imam puno energije, leđa me bole sasvim podnošljivo, napokon mogu i šetati, zakucala sam sve slike na zidove, razvila sve slike sa kompjutera i posložila ih u foto albume (majčice mila, preko 1000 fotki unazad 6 godina, prokleti bili digitalni fotići  :Rolling Eyes:  ), MM natjerala da spremi šupu  :Laughing:  

čak sam i kolače počela raditi, ne znam više što bi od dosade i čekanja  :Teletubbies:  

znam da ona ima svoj tempo, nema druge nego  :Cekam:   ...

----------


## flopica

bome si ti poduzetna Totto, svaka čast  :Laughing: 
ja sve u glavi imam što trebam ali nekako mi uvijek pobjegne dan
ja sam sad 35 tt, i postalo mi baš naporno, najviše me noć i ustajanje na wc ubija
a vode pijem stalno i taaako mi paše..

stići će beba kad bude spremna za izlazak, ne brini
možeš u međuvremenu i moje slike urediti i posložiti ako ti je baš tooooliko dosadno  :Cool:

----------


## leonisa

wow Totto, kaj si digla kredit?

ja sam si zadala sortirati ih. nemam love razvijati :D

mene cudi sto sam izgubila svaki apetit. ne osjecam ga. ponekad osjetim bol u zelucu od gladi, pa jedem. al onda se pak ne mogu zaustaviti :rolleyes:
al prodje pola dana da ne skuzim da nisam nista jela jer nisam osjetila glad.
uredno se izmedju 4 i 5 ustajem na wc. svaku noc bez iznimke.
osim sto oticem i sto me ubija zdjelica, super mi je i puna sam energije. i samo se gnijezdim. cijeli stan sam pretumbala i preslozila. 

ono sto sam isto primjetila je da me zivcira L. kad je puna energije i skace i glasna je i vere se po meni. osjecam da mi treba odmak. ne pasu mi kontakti.
osim ako me netko njezno ne sara po kosi.
platila bi za to  :Grin: 

sad sam u 35.tt.

----------


## seven of nine

Ja sam se osjecala ovako kao Totto-to je siguran znak da ces uskoro roditi  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> MM natjerala da spremi šupu  
> 
> čak sam i kolače počela radit


e da! ja sam svog natjerala da napravi jos par ormara, okrecimo stan, a ovaj vikend bojimo zid u dn. sobi jer se boja izlizala.
cak i kolace radim, a ja NE radim kolace.
i to u ponoc...

vjerujem da sam idealna domacica, ovako dok me peru i pucaju hormoni.
srecom, proci ce  :Laughing:

----------


## Totto

*leonisa*, našla sam neke lude popuste za razvijanje fotki, zaradila nešto sa strane, a u naletu ludila mi novci samo lete iz ruku  :Aparatic:  

ne znam više što bi radila, sa svim sam se frendicama iznalazila, stan tri put preuredila (srećom pa su ormari ugradbeni  :Laughing: ), jučer na auto zamijenila zimske gume za ljetne, njezinu robicu tri puta presložila, pročitala 5 knjiga, zašila sve klimave gumbe na odjeći, jedina mi je utjeha što se suđerica i veš mašina moraju stalno puniti/prazniti, pa se zabavljam sa vješanjem veša... 

do prije tjedan dana sam muku mučila sam nesanicom između 3 i 5 ujutro, al sam shvatila da mi dnevna dremuckanja (koja svi preporučuju, kad si umoran, odmori, jel...) unište noćni san jer nisam toliko umorna da odvalim 7, 8 sati u komadu, tako da sad legnem oko pola 11 i spavam do 6,7 sati, pa iako se lijepo naspavam, dan mi je duuuuuuug

dr je rekao puuuno šetati, tako da mi se čini da ću sa ceste u rađaonu  :Laughing:  
još ne spominje sex za poticanje otvaranja  :Aparatic:

----------


## leonisa

mozda te iznenadi pa ti savjetuje seks u setnji  :Laughing:   :Grin: 

ovo s nesanicom sam i ja skuzila. kako je mala doma vec drugi tjedan, nema popodnevnog spavanja i osim za pis pauzu spavam ko beba. cak do 9 ujutro  :Smile: 
kad se sjetim surfanja od pola 4 do pola 7, peglanja u 5...uzas.

a tebe, Totto, svaku trecu noc sanjam jesi li rodila  :Smile:  ozbiljno.
cak sam se prije mjesec dana probudila i pomislila 25. je, jel Totto rodila. i onda skuzila da je veljaca :rolleyes:

----------


## mala nada

Danas na pregledu pita mene gin ima li šta novog,a ja sve po starom samo što se trbuh dosta spustio,a i lažni trudovi su češći a i jači,trudna sam 37+3,pregledao me i reče da se i vidi jer sam se od prošlog tjedna još otvorila,sad sam 3 prsta,te ako nerodim da se vidimo za tjedan dana.
Otišla sam kupit spežu,pa na neskafe u omiljeni kafić,gdje vlasnica kafića a ujedino i prijateljica načudila što se šećem okolo a otvorena,ona se nebi usudila.Došla sam kući,jela,počela kuhat i mislim se šta da radim i sjetim se da već dugo misim očistit frižider i to i napravim.A šta ću sada?Znam idem peglat.
Itako ima dana kad mi se niš neda,kao jučer a ima dana kad mogu sve.

----------


## astral

Znači to je to...
samo što bi ja svašta nešto a kad se uputim, skužim da ne mogu, umorim se, počne sve bolit..itd
ali gnježđenje je itekako počelo
još samo da MM izgradi tu sobicu pa da navalim na čišćenje i slaganje robe- a do tad ću već biti u terminu :Cool: 

a spavam od 10 do 9, zajedno s malom uz dva dizanja po noći

----------


## Totto

*leonisa* :Love:  vidiš, baš me čudi što cijelu trudnoću nisam niti jednom sanjala ništa vezano za trudnoću ili porod, a prije trudnoće sam stalno sanjala kako dojim svoju bebicu  :Zaljubljen:  

od 16 tt redovito vježbam i fantastično je kako sad mogu lako raditi vježbe koje su mi prije mjesec, dva bile teške, baš sam savitljiva, jutros sam zaboravila (!) da sam trudna i koliko mi je trbuh pa sam se popela na rub kade da objesim plahtu   :Nope:  
priznajem, silazak je bio malkice problematičan  :Aparatic:

----------


## Totto

cure, da li je itko imao iskustva sa pregledom u rodilištu, pri tom ne mislim da pregled kad dođeš roditi, već tzv. kontrolni pregled?

dr mi je rekao da dođem na pregled u rodilište u nedjelju, to mi je dan nakon termina (zapravo po njemu mi je upravo nedjelja dan termina), nešto mi je to sumnjivo jer me je mogao naručiti i za ponedjeljak u TA...inače sa malenom je sve super, sa plodnom vodom isto, neke posebne trudove ne osjećam   :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam imala pregled na sd-u u nedjelju. To mi je bila prva trudnoća i očekivani datum poroda. Na pregled sam bila naručena u rađaonu. 
Mjerili su mi tlak, provjerili urin, napravili uzv, ctg i to je bilo to.

----------


## Totto

sani, hvala na odgovoru, sad mi je lakše  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

ja nikako ne spavam
i toliko se znojim po noći da mi je pidžama sva mokra ujutro
inače dosta se krećem i malo se zaboravim pa pretjeram
al još m je gore na kauču, to ležanje me ubije jer me sve kosti bole kad ustanem
zapravo ispada da mi ništa ne paše  :Laughing:

----------


## filip

Meni je termin 29.3,i dosta dobro sam nosila cijelu trudnoću.Sad pred kraj si jesam ponekad malo preteška i dijete mi se ponekad sjedne na mjehur,ali inaće se uopće ne dižem po noći na wc.Najgore mi je to kaj mi je vruće za poludit,e to mi je stvarno najteže jer je mojima po noći hladno i pokrivaju se sa dodatnom dekom a ja spavam otkrivena,i opet se sva uznojim,pogotovo ispod cicka.

----------


## astral

e ovo mogu i ja potpisat..svaku noć mokra potkošulja, majica... čak sam izbacila i debeli pokrivač a mm viče da jesam li ja normalna njemu nije vruće

----------


## Anemona

> i ja sam bila jako žedna u trudnoći a šećer u redu.* A kad sam rodila popila sam nešto abnormalno puno vode*, ja mislim čak tri boce jane od 1,5 l, od 2 popodne do navečer. ne znam zašto je to tako bilo ali nešto stravično-piješ ko kreten a nikako se napiti


Ovo se i meni desilo. Počela sam piti vodu onih 2 sata nakon poroda i nikako stati. Popila sam isto valjda 3 flaše po 1,5 litre kroz noć, naravno i svakih 5 minuta išla pišati.
Kako sam natakala gore, tako je išlo dolje. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## erina

> ja nikako ne spavam
> i toliko se znojim po noći da mi je pidžama sva mokra ujutro
> inače dosta se krećem i malo se zaboravim pa pretjeram
> al još m je gore na kauču, to ležanje me ubije jer me sve kosti bole kad ustanem
> zapravo ispada da mi ništa ne paše


Potpisujem sve u potpunosti osim što mi se evo zadnjih 5 dana spavanje popravilo, od 2-3h noćnog sna sam odjednom došla do toga da spavam noć nikad bolje, jedva do wc-a se dovučem pred jutro.
Curka mi se baš smirila po noći, nema više njenog noćnog višesatnog tulumarenja  pa možda zato  :Confused:

----------


## leonisa

> e ovo mogu i ja potpisat..svaku noć mokra potkošulja, majica... čak sam izbacila i debeli pokrivač a mm viče da jesam li ja normalna njemu nije vruće


ja danima hodam u kratkim rukavima, bez potkosulje.
jednom sam se ulovila da sam u istom, a ziva pokazuje 3 stupnja. a meni fino.
spavam u potkosulji i gacama, nagnut prozor, deka samo preko kriza. budim se mokra, frizura je nepostojana i vodim rat s muzem oko temperature i otvorenih prozora i vrata u stanu...

ne znam jel ovo prolazno, al odjednom sam se ispraznila. ne da mi se nista. nemam snage za nista. samo bi vegetirala.

----------


## Kaae

> Možda nam je Kaae završila u rodilišu...  Ona je rekla da je danas naručena na pregled.


Ma kakvo rodiliste.  :lool: 

Bila na pregledu, beba uziva unutra i ne da mu se van. S obzirom da je sa mnom sve ok (tlak, ovo ono), a i s njim (otkucaji, posteljica, polozaj, velicina), necemo do daljnjega planirati nista osim sljedeceg pregleda. Idem natrag u ponedjeljak, na prvi CTG, a ponedjeljak bi trebali biti tocno 41 tjedan. Onda u utorak, ako smo i dalje u komadu, idem na prvi vaginalni pregled i eventualno dogovor o indukciji... nekad. 

Doktor je dezuran od sutra do nedjelje (tu je praznik tj. praznici) pa me ocekuje tj. nada se da cu se pojaviti.   :Grin: 

Inace nema nista novo; ne javljam se jer sam cijeli dan bila vani, a navecer smo isli na veceru tj. svi su vecerali, a ja sam se igrala pecenim krumpirom i nekom juhom. Rastura me zdjelica, ali tako mi i treba kad divljam okolo.

----------


## dasha

Hvala Mojica  :Smile: ! Uzbuđenje je ogromno!!!!!!

----------


## Mojica

> Ma kakvo rodiliste. 
> 
> Bila na pregledu, beba uziva unutra i ne da mu se van. S obzirom da je sa mnom sve ok (tlak, ovo ono), a i s njim (otkucaji, posteljica, polozaj, velicina), necemo do daljnjega planirati nista osim sljedeceg pregleda. Idem natrag u ponedjeljak, na prvi CTG, a ponedjeljak bi trebali biti tocno 41 tjedan. Onda u utorak, ako smo i dalje u komadu, idem na prvi vaginalni pregled i eventualno dogovor o indukciji... nekad. 
> 
> Doktor je dezuran od sutra do nedjelje (tu je praznik tj. praznici) pa me ocekuje tj. nada se da cu se pojaviti.  :margarin:
> 
> Inace nema nista novo; ne javljam se jer sam cijeli dan bila vani, a navecer smo isli na veceru tj. svi su vecerali, a ja sam se igrala pecenim krumpirom i nekom juhom. Rastura me zdjelica, ali tako mi i treba kad divljam okolo.


Pa, ne mogu vjerovati. Mislim da je dashi danas 41 +3, tebi 40+3, a meni 40. tjedan. A čini se da nijedna neće skoro.... Pa jel to moguće?  :Confused:

----------


## mikka

moguce je. bilo bi vam lakse da pustite mozak na pasu nego da odbrojavate  :Grin: 

a vi kako zelite.. vremena jos ima, u svakom slucaju  :Smile:

----------


## Mojica

Da li netko zna da li na Sv. Duhu stvarno dozvoljavaju prenešenost samo do 10 dana ili ako je sve o.k. puštaju da trudnoća traje dulje?

----------


## Mojica

> moguce je. bilo bi vam lakse da pustite mozak na pasu nego da odbrojavate 
> 
> a vi kako zelite.. vremena jos ima, u svakom slucaju


Htjela bih da mogu pustiti mozak na pašu, ali kako kad me svi non stop zovu, a i od sada ću morati na preglede u bolnicu svaki drugi dan (a na pregledima ne znam tko i što me očekuje). Drugo, u strahu sam od amnioskopije (a koliko shvaćam da li će mi je raditi ovisi o doktoru kod kojeg ću doći a to mi je nepoznanica (npr. u nedjelju ću vjerojatno morati u rađaonu a ne znam tko će tada biti tamo).

----------


## mikka

sve mi je to jasno, ali ti pises kao da oni odlucuju o tebi. mislim da bi bilo super da ti sama odlucis sto ne zelis i u dogovoru s njima to (ne)napravis. ako ne zelis amnioskopiju, pitaj ih sto bi se dogodilo da ju ne naprave. ili da dodes na pregled jednom u 41. tjednu (ako doguras do tada) umjesto svaka 2 dana. meni samo nije jasno (ne sad konkretno za tebe) kako zene ne ukljuce malo vise svoje zelje u taj odnos s doktorima. meni bi osobno bilo grozno da me netko pregledava svaka 2 dana (i to jos vaginalno! brrrr) i sigurno bi to odbila. a ne mogu te odbiti kad dodes roditi. mislim da su ti pregledi njima samo forme radi, a ti mozes ispregovarati ono sto tebi pase.

a i za zvanje mi je jasno, zato sam ja svima rekla da cu roditi 2 tjedna nakon sto "trebam". ili bi stisala zvono i javila se samo onima za koje znam da me nece smarati  :Grin: 

eto, jedan pogled iz drugog kuta. sta god ti odlucila, sretno i uzivaj u ovim zadnjim danima  :Smile:

----------


## Mojica

U razgovoru s mlađim ginekolozima shvatila sam da su vaginalni pregledi zapravo uglavnom pro forma u trudnoći te su mi oni sami rekli da je to "stara ginekološka škola". Tako da u dogovoru s ginekolozima kojima sam do sada došla na pregled nisam još vaginalno pregledavana nijednom (iako mi je danas 40. tjedan). Što se tiče amnioskopije, ako bi beba bila u mekonijskoj plodnoj vodi, moguće je da bi aspirirala tu vodu te da bi od toga uslijedile komplikacije kao npr. upala pluća. Doktori su mišljenja da tada treba poroditi bebu, te da je njen ostanak u toj vodi opasan (oni kažu da tada nastupa patnja ploda). To ne smatram beznačajnim, pa ne znam što bi točno u tom slučaju trebala dogovarati (odnosno unatoč strahu ne želim da mi beba tako bude ugrožena). Da li bi se itko usudio reći ne želim da mi gledate plodnu vodu i tako riskirati? Koliko razumijem nema drugog pregleda kojim bi se mogla utvrditi kvaliteta plodne vode, a uzv-om se procijenjuje samo njena količina.

Inače nakon 20-ak današnjih poziva upravo sam ugasila zvuk na mobu jer me to stvarno iscrpilo i odlučila sam da se do daljnjeg više neću non stop javljati (Mikka, doista sam pogriješila što sam istinito objavila termnin).

----------


## dasha

> Da li netko zna da li na Sv. Duhu stvarno dozvoljavaju prenešenost samo do 10 dana ili ako je sve o.k. puštaju da trudnoća traje dulje?


Da, na Sv. duhu dopuštaju 10 dana prenošenja, to su mi rekli a znam i iz iskustva...u drugim bolnicama ne znam kako je, al vjerujem da je svugdje podjednako...ako odbiješ ind. onda moraš potpisivati i raspravljati se sa njima (tak je meni bilo prije 3 god). Al eto, nisam imala hrabrosti odlučiti se za porod doma i odjeb. bolnicu...
Ja za sutra naručena ind.  :Grin:

----------


## Mojica

> Ja za sutra naručena ind.


dasha, stvarno nisam vjerovala da ćeš se danas više javiti! Za sutra si naručena na indukciju? Jesi li pitala za epiduralnu koju si rekla da želiš? Kod kojeg ćeš doktora doći? 
Jooj!! Znači sutra ćeš držati bebicu?!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dasha

Nadam se da ću sutra držati bebicu  :Very Happy: !!!! A to sa epiduralnom nikad ne znaš, mada kome god sam spomenula da ju želim, složili se sa mnom...možda procijene da mi ne treba il da nisam dobar kandidat za nju  :Crying or Very sad: ...

----------


## Kaae

Meni uopce ne smeta sto sam jos trudna, bilo mi je samo bitno da jucer pogleda kolicinu plodne vode itakoto. I bitno mi je da ne bude indukcije, no hebi ga, ako ne izadje sam u neko doba, morat cemo i to. Na svu srecu, za sad jos imam dosta fore. Uzivam kao prase jer mi nitko ne radi ama bas nista bez mojeg pristanka i to ne ono ovlas da ja kimnem glavom, a oni me, recimo, ne vezu za krevet, vec najnormalnije razgovaramo o svemu i odlucujem(o) sto zelim, a sto ne. Zapravo smo to nekako odlucili jos na pocetku, kad sam odabrala doktora. 

A lijek protiv svakodnevnih pregleda, ili kopanja svaki drugi dan je, izmedju ostalog, skupo zdravstvo.

----------


## Mojica

Dasha a da li su ti radili ctg, amnioskopiju, pregled i šta su utvrdili?

----------


## Beti3

Mojica, to s plodnom vodom nije baš tako kako si ti napisala. I ta amnioskopija svaki drugi dan isto ti ne miže reći što će se dogoditi sat poslije pregleda, jer može se i tada zakomplicirati, ili nikada.

Bitno ti je da mjeriš pokrete djeteta, legni i baš broji. Nakon 10 pokreta možeš ustati, ali 10 ih mora biti najmanje u 1 satu. Dok god su pokreti u redu, a broji ih 3-4 puta dnevno, i beba je u redu. Baš i ne vidim neku preveliku korist od anmioskopije svaki drugi dan ( iako sam ju itekako doživjela, dva puta po dva tjedna prenošenja).

Ti ćeš napraviti kako smatraš da je dobro i kako liječnik kaže, ali lijepo mu reci da li je dovoljan CTG, a s amnioskopijom da imaš jako loše iskustvo pa ti ne bi, ukoliko on smatra da je to u redu. Malo diplomacije, pa će opet doći na tvoje.

A možda si već krenula...

Kaae, logiram se svaki čas da vidim je li krenuo...sreća da nemam telefon pa da zivkam :Smile: , kad će-kad će...Malo se šalim, ali vam zavidim što ćete kroz koji sat ili dan imati novorođenče u rukama. Blago vama. Porod je sitnica prema sreći poslije...

----------


## Mojica

Beti3, bojim se da me to mjerenje pokreta bebe ne uspaniči, pa me zanima sljedeće: zar je svejedno kada se mjere pokreti? Odnosno zar ih treba biti najmanje 10 u svakom sati tijekom dana? Ja bebu osjećam u trajanju od 10 minuta više puta dnevno, ali nisam sigurna da je osjećam svaki sat...

Ajme, Beti3, nisam imala pojma da neki amnioskopiju rade svaki drugi dan.....  :scared:  dasha je (ako sam dobro razumijela) do sada imala sam 1x amnioskopiju a u 42. tjednu je. Da li je moguće da to ovisi o bolnici ili doktorima? U odnosu na ctg, mislim da oni smatraju da nije dovoljan. Naime, nerijetko se rade ctg i amnioskopija isti dan (meni bilo tako prošli put).

U odnosu na natpis Beti3 o sreći koja će uslijediti poslije, potpuno se slažem. I jedva čekam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kaae

Moj doktor je izuzetno protiv mjerenja pokreta bebe, osim ako je rijec o rizicnoj trudnoci, mada kaze da se tad pokreti mjere preciznije i u bolnici, a ne doma i usputno.  :neznam:  

Kaze da je u trudnoci bez komplikacija dovoljno znati da se, na kraju dana, beba micala. Nije bitno koliko puta u koliko sati ili minuta jer, u krajnjem slucaju, i oni unutra spavaju. Moj spava svako jutro i ponekad stvarno jedva da znam da postoji negdje barem do podneva. Da brojim, valjda bih trebala svaki dan trcati u bolnicu jer mi se beba ne mice.

----------


## Kaae

Kod mene najstvarnije jos nista ne krece. Valjda ceka da prodje purandan.

----------


## martinaP

> Moj doktor je izuzetno protiv mjerenja pokreta bebe, osim ako je rijec o rizicnoj trudnoci, mada kaze da se tad pokreti mjere preciznije i u bolnici, a ne doma i usputno.  
> 
> Kaze da je u trudnoci bez komplikacija dovoljno znati da se, na kraju dana, beba micala. Nije bitno koliko puta u koliko sati ili minuta jer, u krajnjem slucaju, i oni unutra spavaju. Moj spava svako jutro i ponekad stvarno jedva da znam da postoji negdje barem do podneva. Da brojim, valjda bih trebala svaki dan trcati u bolnicu jer mi se beba ne mice.


Ja nisam mogla izbrojiti više od 2-3 pokreta bebe u jednom satu, ako i toliko. Par puta sam pokušala brojiti, onda ništa nisam osjetila. I tako u obje trudnoće (savršeno uredne).

----------


## Mojica

> Moj doktor je izuzetno protiv mjerenja pokreta bebe, osim ako je rijec o rizicnoj trudnoci, mada kaze da se tad pokreti mjere preciznije i u bolnici, a ne doma i usputno.  
> 
> Kaze da je u trudnoci bez komplikacija dovoljno znati da se, na kraju dana, beba micala. Nije bitno koliko puta u koliko sati ili minuta jer, u krajnjem slucaju, i oni unutra spavaju. Moj spava svako jutro i ponekad stvarno jedva da znam da postoji negdje barem do podneva. Da brojim, valjda bih trebala svaki dan trcati u bolnicu jer mi se beba ne mice.


Ovo kaže i moj ginekolog. Mislim da je glupo da si sada nabijemo nove strahove i stresove.

----------


## Mojica

> Kod mene najstvarnije jos nista ne krece. Valjda ceka da prodje purandan.


A da! Kod tebe je danas Dan zahvalnosti! Happy Thanksgiving tebi i tvojima u SAD-u! 

Inače ja kad sjedim ne osjećam ništa. Kad hodam, osjećam jaki pritisak, a kad se iscrpim imam i kontrakcije i bolove u križima. Međutim u posljednja dva dana se ne iscrpljujem: ništa mi se na da!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojica

> Ja nisam mogla izbrojiti više od 2-3 pokreta bebe u jednom satu, ako i toliko. Par puta sam pokušala brojiti, onda ništa nisam osjetila. I tako u obje trudnoće (savršeno uredne).


Ovo me stvarno umirilo. Jer meni isto zna proći neko vrijeme (ne znam koliko jer ne brojim) da uopće ne osjetim bebu. U pon sam bila na uzv-u i ctg-u i rekli sve u redu.

----------


## Kaae

Ma ne palim se ja na purandan, ne pase mi ta hrana ni kad nisam trudna. Ali svejedno moramo ici u goste.  :drama: 

Sto se pokreta tice, nekad ih stvarno nema valjda satima, ili su toliko suptilni da nemam pojma o njima. Pretpostavljam da se tijelo ionako navikne na brdo toga pa uopce ne registriramo neke slabije udarce. Onda kad ga uhvati siza, pomakne se i dvadeset puta u minuti. Neki dan se uspio okrenuti tako da su mu ledja sad s moje lijeve strane, a mjesecima su bila udesno. To sam i vidjela i osjetila.

----------


## mikka

meni se znalo desiti da cijeli dan ne osjetim bebu pa bi navecer bila u panici, ali onda bi se sjetila da cijeli dan jurcam (i imam dvoje starije djece) i da nisam obracala paznju kako treba. najcesce bi se ona navecer ili tokom noci migoljila pa bi me smirilo. i onda drugi dan sve ispocetka  :lool: 

meni su prvi porod inducirali pa mi se zamjerilo. imam (stekla sam) povjerenje u sebe da mogu odraditi trudnocu i porod. i da nisam rodila doma opet bi napravila isto (izbjegla rutinske preglede, isla na bitne), samo bi dosla na porod u rodiliste. ne moze te nitko natjerati ako nesto neces  :Grin:

----------


## dasha

> Dasha a da li su ti radili ctg, amnioskopiju, pregled i šta su utvrdili?



Svo troje!!! Nije mi problem amnioskopija, ionako sam odlučila roditi i to je to  :Aparatic:  Upozorili me na moguću sukrvicu nakon amnioskopije ali kod mene tog nema, ja sam ko čep u sve tri trudnoće :Laughing:  
Mojica, pa dosad su poštivali to što ne želiš amnioskopiju, ili ti ju dosad nisu predlagali!?

----------


## Mojica

> Mojica, pa dosad su poštivali to što ne želiš amnioskopiju, ili ti ju dosad nisu predlagali!?


Do sada sam bila kod dr. Blagaića kojem sam donijela otpusno pismo od prošlog poroda u kojem je detaljno opisana moja porođajna komplikacija, a nakon toga se i sam sjetio onoga što je tada bilo (on me porodio) kao i da sam se jedva izvukla. 

On mi je rekao da obzirom na to što se dogodilo (a čemu ne znaju uzrok, ali moguće da je uzrokovano amnioskopijom zbog moje "bolje" prokrvljenosti odnosno sklonosti krvarenju) misli da meni ne bi trebalo raditi vaginalne preglede niti druge grublje zahvate. I tako me do sada nije ni pregledavao vaginalno već samo uzv-om. Međutim, zaboravila sam ga pitati što će raditi ako prenesem. Da li bi tada usprkos riziku radio amnioskopiju ili bi se bez amnioskopije (zbog spriječavanja rizika za bebu) radije odlučio za indukciju (od nje nema opasnosti da ću prokrvariti). I tako kad sam odlučila da ga još to moram pitati, u pon ga nije bilo jer je ranije bio dežuran. Sada sam naručena u petak, a onda svaka 2 dana jer je prošao termin. Nemam pojma kakvo će mišljenje o svemu imati drugi doktori kojima ću dalje dolaziti (kao ni da li njima trebam jednako vjerovati jer ih ne poznajem).

Moj strah od amnioskopije nastao je kad sam čula da postoji mogućnost da je ona uzrokovala problem. A i na porodu sam čula komentar liječnika okupljenih oko mene (jeb.... ga amnioskopija koji je bio upućen dr. jakovčiću koji mi je išao raditi je sa 40+3, 1cm otvorena).

----------


## Mojica

Dasha da li su ti oba nalaza (od današnjeg ctg-a i amnioskpije) bili dobri? Nije mi jasno zašto te šalju na indukciju. 
Ako su ti nalazi nebitni (jer bi te i bez njih poslali na indukciju zbog 10 dana prenesenosti) zašto su uopće radili ctg i amnioskopiju? Ja to ne kužim.....  :neznam:

----------


## Beti3

I budi sretna sto ne kuzis i ne znas zasto i dalje misli lijepe misli, a neka doktori misle na sve ostalo.

----------


## dasha

> Dasha da li su ti oba nalaza (od današnjeg ctg-a i amnioskpije) bili dobri? Nije mi jasno zašto te šalju na indukciju. 
> Ako su ti nalazi nebitni (jer bi te i bez njih poslali na indukciju zbog 10 dana prenesenosti) zašto su uopće radili ctg i amnioskopiju? Ja to ne kužim.....


...da slučajno ctg nije bio dobar ili da je zamućena plodna voda, odmah bi me zadržali...a oni se drže inače tih 10 dana preko...
Sretno tebi i javimo se kad sve ovo završi  :Smile:

----------


## Mojica

Evo upravo sam došla s pregleda. Uzv-om provjerili količinu plodne vode, napravili ctg i prvi put sam obavila vaginalni pregled: piše 2/3 nešto, 1 pp (valjda prst prohodna), te gl.-3.
Inače doc rekla sve u najboljem redu. Kontrola u rađaoni u nedjelju ako ne dođem ranije.
Dasha sad vjerojatno rađa. Šaljem joj pozitivnu energiju da sve dobro prođe.

----------


## Mojica

Kaj nam se nitko novi neće pridružiti?  :Raspa: 
Upravo sam se vratila iz šetnje do vrtića i natrag. Dva puta sam morala zastati jer me presjekla bol koju je dasha opisala "ko da ti krtica kopa". Stvarno mi postaje sve teže hodati.
Ovu noć sam opet imala trudove u trajanju od sat dva. Potjeralo me pošteno na wc (kakala sam 3 puta). I onda se po običaju smirilo. Ja to ne kužim....  :Nope:

----------


## mimi 25

Evo ja sam malo navratila samo da vam pozelim srecu!
Jedva cekam da aktivno pisem na ovoj temi za cca 4 mjeseca, do tada cu samo skicnuti tu i tamo i dijeliti vase uzbudjenje.
Pa, cure, SRETNO!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojica

Hvala ti mimi 25! Želim ti najprije da nepreneseš (jer nije baš zabavno), a ako preneseš da ti se na ovom forumu nađe puno forumašica s kojima ćeš kratiti svoje išćekivanje!

----------


## Kaae

Pokusavam shvatiti, ne samo ovdje, vec bilo gdje kamo pogledam, u cemu je bas toliki problem s prenesenom trudnocom? 

Najveca tlaka su mi ljudi oko mene, cisto zato sto zivkaju i gnjave i stopedeset puta na dan ispituju boli li me sto, curi li ili sto ja znam sto. Tlaketina. Osim toga, tako mi je svejedno. Njemu je dobro unutra, a mene jedino malo muce blago natekli gleznjevi. Ono, ruzni su mi. I cinjenica da ce morati izaci prije nego i moj vrlo opusteni doktor ne odluci da je krajnje vrijeme za nasilnu evakuaciju.

----------


## Beti3

Nije takav problem, ali...ustvari, ako ti osobno ne smatraš da je to tebi problem, onda ni nije. No, dozvoli da ima mama kojima je :Raspa: .

----------


## Kaae

Meni nije problem, a naravno da dozvoljavam da nekom drugom jest. No to ne znaci da moram razumjeti.  :neznam:

----------


## Mojica

Meni je to prenošenje katastrofa. Imam stariju curku s kojom više ne mogu u parkiće jer su mi klupice pretvrde za sjedenje, a stajati ne mogu. Ne mogu se s njom igrati na podu (jer ne mogu pronaći položaj koji mi je ugodan). Ne mogu više u dugotrajne šetnje vikendom zbog bolova u leđima i pritiska na mjehur (a njih obožavam). Ne mogu obući ništa osim ljetnih tenisica zbog otečenosti nogu (a vani nije pretoplo i u njima se mogu i lako poskliznuti). Ponekad imam problema s hemerodima koji znaju boljeti i peći pa mi još više otežavaju kretanje. Imam strašnu žgaravicu svaku večer zbog koje ne mogu ležati iako sam umorna. Zna me uhvatiti i srčana aritmija. Ruke mi navečer tako znaju oteći da me peku. Sada su mi počele i trnuti. Kuhanje ručka postoje podvig zbog stajanja, a i posremanje stana (nastojim ga pospremiti u petak tako da MM na to ne troši vrijeme subotom već da budemo zajedno i uživamo u zajedničkom vremenu s curkom).

----------


## kole

> Pokusavam shvatiti, ne samo ovdje, vec bilo gdje kamo pogledam, u cemu je bas toliki problem s prenesenom trudnocom? 
> 
> Najveca tlaka su mi ljudi oko mene, cisto zato sto zivkaju i gnjave i stopedeset puta na dan ispituju boli li me sto, curi li ili sto ja znam sto. Tlaketina. Osim toga, tako mi je svejedno. Njemu je dobro unutra, a mene jedino malo muce blago natekli gleznjevi. Ono, ruzni su mi. I cinjenica da ce morati izaci prije nego i moj vrlo opusteni doktor ne odluci da je krajnje vrijeme za nasilnu evakuaciju.


I meni su ljudi bili glavni problem, zato sam u ovoj trudnoci govorila da mi je termin kasnije  :Smile: . Najgore je bilo sa 1. trudnocom, 42+3.
Mojica meni zvuci da ces ti jako brzo, tako je meni bilo sa drugom trudnocom, kontrakcije ti i tamo nekoliko dana, prenela sam samo 9 dana...

----------


## mikka

i meni je bilo tako, ali usred ljeta  :lool:  rodila sam 29.7. (termin mi je bio 14.) 

ja isto mislim da je problem prenesenosti kulturoloski uvjetovan a ne neka realna opasnost. kod nas ipak sve mora biti po spranci, nema mjesta individualizmu  :Grin:

----------


## Mojica

> i meni je bilo tako, ali usred ljeta  rodila sam 29.7. (termin mi je bio 14.)


Stvarno ne znam kako si to uspjela izdržati. To si ne mogu zamisliti.  :Rolling Eyes: 




> ja isto mislim da je problem prenesenosti kulturoloski uvjetovan a ne neka realna opasnost. kod nas ipak sve mora biti po spranci, nema mjesta individualizmu


Meni problem prenesenosti nije kulturološki uvjetovan nego vrlo konkretan. Evo danas me toliko boli u donjem dijelu trbuha (inače u ovoj trudnoći imam istegnuće simfize) da jedva hodam od bolova (problem mi je podići nogu s poda ili odvojiti nogu od noge, a ist tako okrenuti se s boka na bok). A pritom sam doma sama s kćeri kojoj treba napraviti doručak, ručak, staviti na spavanje, i koja me non stop traži da joj nešto pomognem ili da se pridružim nekoj njenoj igri. Isto tako bi stan trebalo pospremiti (MM rekao da će on kada dođe doma i da me moli da pustim). Ali ja uvijek imam osjećaj da nitko ne pospremi tako detaljno kao ja (pa sam frustrirana kaj sada ne mogu).

----------


## Mojica

I dalje ne popušta ova bol kad hodam, pa gotovo cijeli dan sjedim. Danas me tako puknula neka depra, da mi čak došlo i plakati. To mi se nije nikada do sada dogodilo (ni u ovoj niti u prošloj trudnoći; zapravo uopće nisam neki depresivni tip.)

MM me nastoji oraspoložiti. Sada čisti stan, a mala princeza još uvijek spava.

----------


## Kaae

Boli i mene u preponama, tj. s lijeve strane stidne kosti, s boka na bok se nisam uspjela okrenuti vec preko mjesec dana, vec se dizem iz kreveta i tako mijenjam strane, ali sta sad. Valjda ima i gorih stvari.

Kao na primjer indukcija i carski.

----------


## mikka

ma ne pricam ja o tome da je prenesenost recimo to neugodna, osjecas se kao bova, zamisljas da neces nikada roditi, a i starija djeca su tu, treba se za njih pobrinuti (moj najstariji je jos imao i rodendan), i sve ostale popratne neugodnosti (slonovske noge, ne mozes spavati, nervoza itd) nego da realno nema neke opasnosti za bebu a cijelo vrijeme se prezentira kao da ima. dvoje od mojih troje su bili u trbuhu 42 tjedna i nisam primjetila da im je bio neki bed na porodu, niti kasnije.

----------


## Kaae

Evo, recimo, meni je pred porod dosadno. S tim da je ovo _pred porod_ vrlo relativna stvar.  :lool:  Vani je minus osamstosedamdesetidevet, sivo je i odurno, sto znaci da nije za setnju. A u ducanima vise ne znam sto cu. Sve sam kupila, preko nekoliko puta. I na netu sam sve kupila. Kuca mi se ne posprema, ne puca me takav nesting. Itakoto.   :štrika:

----------


## puntica

> ...da slučajno ctg nije bio dobar ili da je zamućena plodna voda, odmah bi me zadržali...a oni se drže inače tih 10 dana preko...
> Sretno tebi i javimo se kad sve ovo završi


ja sam valjda jedina koja je na SD prenjela ufff....koliko ono 2 tjedna? piše u otpusnom pismu točno 42 tjedna (po uzv, po zm je bilo 44)
s tim da nisam bila na indukciji, nego su čekali da krenu trudovi (bili su me naručili na indukciju na 42+1 ali sam rodila dan prije)

znam kako to izgleda kad čekaš čekaš čekaš i nikako da dočekaš, a telefoni zvoneeeeeeeeeeee non stop
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

zato sam iduću trudnoću pametnije odigrala, lagala svima za termin, rekla sam svima (osim ginekologici) da mi je termin 3 tjedna nakon termina  :Cool: 
to me spasilo jer me nitko nije svaki dan zvao i pitao jesam li još u komadu. Rodila iznenađujuće rano 40+5 ili 6? - 17.12. a termin po zm je bio 29.11. (da sam ikome rekla živjela bih 20 dana u paklu telefonskih poziva  :Laughing:  a ovako sam lijepo na miru čekala dok se dijete nije odlučilo roditi)

Kaae, ne mogu vjerovat da kod vas rade CTG tek tako kasno?!

----------


## Diana72

Ja cu uskoro  tj, za 5 mjeseci postati mama drugi put, i moram priznati da me sasd vise strah nego prvi puta. Kad sam trebala roditi prvo dijete, bila sam skroz smirena i nisam se bojala  ni poroda ni onog nakon, a sad me hvata panika

----------


## leonisa

> ja sam valjda jedina koja je na SD prenjela ufff....koliko ono 2 tjedna? piše u otpusnom pismu točno 42 tjedna (po uzv, po zm je bilo 44)
> s tim da nisam bila na indukciji, nego su čekali da krenu trudovi (bili su me naručili na indukciju na 42+1 ali sam rodila dan prije)
> 
> znam kako to izgleda kad čekaš čekaš čekaš i nikako da dočekaš, a telefoni zvoneeeeeeeeeeee non stop
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> zato sam iduću trudnoću pametnije odigrala, lagala svima za termin, rekla sam svima (osim ginekologici) da mi je termin 3 tjedna nakon termina 
> to me spasilo jer me nitko nije svaki dan zvao i pitao jesam li još u komadu. Rodila iznenađujuće rano 40+5 ili 6? - 17.12. a termin po zm je bio 29.11. (da sam ikome rekla živjela bih 20 dana u paklu telefonskih poziva  a ovako sam lijepo na miru čekala dok se dijete nije odlučilo roditi)
> 
> Kaae, ne mogu vjerovat da kod vas rade CTG tek tako kasno?!


da znas kak me glavna sestra na SD oprala kad sam se u svojoj prenesenosti pozvala na tebe  :Laughing: 
pa nisi ti slonica, to je netko krivo izracunao, nije istina, ma pogresno ste culi...  :lool: 

ja sam imala srecu sto sam imala stariju trudnocu. nisam nikog ni dozivljavala, ni fermala. do kumice na placu koja se zgrazavala di teglim 10 vreca kad cu svakog trena rodit, vid mi trbuha kako se spustio.
na placu sam bila u ponedjeljak, vodenjak puko u nedjelju, rodila u ponedjeljak ujutro.

kaae, da ti mejlamo koju kumicu prorocicu?  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, ne mogu vjerovat da kod vas rade CTG tek tako kasno?!


Ma ovisi o doktoru. Neki kopaju gdje stignu i drze na ctg-u non stop. Moj se izjasnio kao midwife in disguise nekom tamo prilikom, a zapravo ne radi nista, ako nema indikacija. S 40+2 smo odradili UZV, sve je bilo ok i onda je rekao da vise ne moramo nista do sljedeceg tjedna, osim ako nekim cudom ne rodim. A izgleda da necu.

----------


## flopica

puntica odlična ti je taktika
mene su ljudi izbezumili i izmorili sa svakodnevnim pitanjem i ispitivanjem i pozivima  :drama: 
iako ni ja nisam htjela reći točan termin, nego sam bila neodređena - krajem mjeseca, početkom sljedećeg itd...

ako ikad budem rađala treći put e neće nitko znati kad je termin, majke mi
mislim da su mi ti upadi baš stvorili puno nerovoze...

----------


## puntica

> da znas kak me glavna sestra na SD oprala kad sam se u svojoj prenesenosti pozvala na tebe 
> pa nisi ti slonica, to je netko krivo izracunao, nije istina, ma pogresno ste culi...


meni nitko ne vjeruje kad to pričam, svi kažu da je nemoguće da su me toliko dugo pustili. Sada se i meni čini nemogućim, ali, ne znam kako su mi se tada posložile zvijezde pa je ipak bilo - moguće  :Wink: 
i ne samo to, nego mi je neki doktor (pojma nemam kako se zvao) na moje 'brige' što se tiče prenešenosti (jer i meni je bio pun kufer) rekao da se nemam šta brinuti, da će dijete krenuti kad odluči i dok je sve ok da nemam šta paničarit. i da je on u svojoj dugoj karijeri vidio samo par slučaja prave 'prenešenosti', da su sva djeca (osim tih par slučajeva) koja su se rodila nakon termina (2-3 tjedna) bila skroz ok i 'u terminu'. Moju su procijenili 41+6 (dakle, termin prema uzv je bio najtočniji, točniji i od onog po začeću koji je bio tjedan dana raniji)

ja ću jednom fotokopirati i objaviti svoje papire od poroda i trudničku knjižicu, najozbiljnije, jer su to pravi dokazi da se i na sd može čekati da dijete krene, pa makar i u 43. tjednu  :Razz:

----------


## Kaae

Sto mu znaci to u terminu? Krivo izracunati termin, ili? Mislim, nas je tocan, sto se samog datuma tice, a i uvijek su odgovarale UZV mjere. Ne kuzim sto uopce imaju procjenjivati kad se rodi, kad moze zapravo biti bilo koje velicine (tu se, izmedju ostalog, u terminu smatra svaka beba rodjena izmedju navrsenih 37 i 42 tjedna).

----------


## Mojica

Smijeh me lovi kad vidim mame: nedjeljne ranoranilice!  
Sinoć mi je od nekih bebinih strašno neugodnih pokreta (ko da krtica kopa) i menstrualne boli s  lica kapao znoj (od 22h do 01h).  Imali smo goste, pa sam tek nakon toga mogla otići u krevet. U krevetu se smirilo, pa sam zaspala ko top. Preko noći sam se uobičajeno budila 4 puta radi pišanja.

Jutros mi se čini da me u donjem desnom dijelu trbuha malo manje boli nego jučer. Već 2 dana nisam kakala (od onih trudova radi kojih sam imala proljev). Uskoro ću se spremiti i otići na SD na zakazani pregled (ctg i plodna voda uzv-om). Sada dasha tamo sigurno uživa sa svojom bebicom, sretna kaj je sve gotovo.

----------


## puntica

> Sto mu znaci to u terminu? Krivo izracunati termin, ili? Mislim, nas je tocan, sto se samog datuma tice, a i uvijek su odgovarale UZV mjere. Ne kuzim sto uopce imaju procjenjivati kad se rodi, kad moze zapravo biti bilo koje velicine (tu se, izmedju ostalog, u terminu smatra svaka beba rodjena izmedju navrsenih 37 i 42 tjedna).


ne procjenjuju veličinu nego neke fruge stvari, pojma nemam koje, samo znam da svako dijete dobije procjenu

----------


## Mojica

> ne procjenjuju veličinu nego neke fruge stvari, pojma nemam koje, samo znam da svako dijete dobije procjenu


Čitala sam da je prilikom rođenja lako moguće utvrditi koje je dijete stvarno preneseno a koje rođeno u terminnu po izgledu bebe: boji kože, naslagama na koži, duljini noktiju itd. Isto tako stvarno prenesene bebe mogu tijekom prenesenotsi gubiti na tjelesnoj težini slijedom čega znaju biti vitke a njihova koža izgleda broj veće.

----------


## kole

> Čitala sam da je prilikom rođenja lako moguće utvrditi koje je dijete stvarno preneseno a koje rođeno u terminnu po izgledu bebe: boji kože, naslagama na koži, duljini noktiju itd. Isto tako stvarno prenesene bebe mogu tijekom prenesenotsi gubiti na tjelesnoj težini slijedom čega znaju biti vitke a njihova koža izgleda broj veće.


moj sin je izgledao tako, izgubio je na tezini (iako mi je to diskutabilno), imao je jako suvu kozu bez verniksa, sve u svemu bio je smezuran kao dedica  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojica

Na današnjem pregledu su mi provjerili urin, tlak, količinu plodne vode uzv-om i srčanu akciju bebe ctg-om. Rekli da je sve u najbljem redu i da se vidimo na kontroli za 2 dana ako ne ranije. Pošto je prelijepo vrijeme, gotovo cijeli dan sam provela vani s MM, malom princezom i prijateljima.

----------


## Mojica

Sinoć sam bila strašno umorna (valjda od promjene sadržaja i izlaska s prijateljima). Išla sam spavati u 22,30 h i ubrzo zaspala kao top. Ujutro mi je MM odveo malu princezu u vrtić i spustio rolete tako da me ne probudi svjetlost. Probudila sam se u 9,30 h.  :Shock:  Ne sjećam se kad sam zadnji put toliko spavala. Preko noći sam se doduše vrlo često ustajala kako bi išla piškiti. To mi je toliko teško palo da sam i to obavljala kroz san. Tijekom noći sam samo u dva navrata pritisak (kao da imam proljev), ali se ubrzo smirilo. Zaboravila sam spomenuti da već dulje vremena imam iscjedak (vodeni ili bjelkasti, bez mirisa), ali je u zadnjih par dana pojačan. Danas mi je 40+4.

----------


## Mojica

Kaj je i Kaae rodila da se ne javlja?

----------


## Beti3

Čekate pun mjesec? Idući je 28. A bebe se vole roditi tada. 
Čekam vijesti nestrpljivo...

----------


## Mojica

> Čekate pun mjesec? Idući je 28. A bebe se vole roditi tada.


Moram priznati da mi je to palo na pamet još prije 2 tjedna pa sam išla čitati kad je puni mjesec. Ali, mi se tada činilo da je puni mjesec prekasno da bi tek tada krenulo.  :Laughing: 
Sada mi se to čini izglednim. Curke, da li je neka od vas bila sva ko crkotina prije poroda? Neki kažu da je karakteristično da te ulovi velika snaga i energija. A ja se samo vučem po kući i ništa mi se neda. Ulovila me i lagana glavobolja.

----------


## Kaae

Nisam rodila, a danas ni necu, nema mi doktora do sutra ujutro.

Idem na CTG u 15h, sto je za 5 sati, a onda sutra na vaginalac, ako izdrzimo u komadu.

----------


## Mojica

> Nisam rodila, a danas ni necu, nema mi doktora do sutra ujutro.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Kaj tebe porađa tvoj ginekolog ili isto ideš u bolnicu?

A kako se osjećaš? Kaj ti nemaš nikakve bolove, smetnje niti pritisak?

----------


## Kaae

Poradjam se sama, nadam se.  :Grin: 

Na porod u bolnicu dolazi uvijek ginekolog (osim ako je sprijecen), doktor opce prakse, ako trudnica njega odabere ili tko god. Jedino opca praksa, registered nurse ili primalja ne smiju, naravno, odradjivati operacije i slicno (dakle carski, forceps, vakum, itd, to radi dezurni ginekolog). Moj ginekolog smije sve, a igrom slucaja je bas i zaposlen u bolnici u kojoj cu radjati. Bit ce na porodu u bilo koje doba dana i noci, na poziv, osim u par scenarija, kao na primjer danas - ne smije doci jer je upravo odradio cetverodnevno dezurstvo preko praznika.

----------


## Mojica

> .....danas - ne smije doci jer je upravo odradio cetverodnevno dezurstvo preko praznika.


Aha! Zato ti danas nećeš roditi.... 
Javi novosti s pregleda i kako se osjećaš.

----------


## kli_kli

Moji decaci su preneseni, i isto ni jednom nisam videla niti komadic verniksa. izi je procenjen na 40+6 (po zm je bilo 41+3) i tako sam nekako i ja racunala, prema podacima koje sam ja imala. 
Novak je rodjen 40+4 i procenjen 40+4, i ja se isto slazem oko datuma, a bio je isto sav suv.
Luna je rodjena 3 dana pre termina u celom vodenjaku, glava i ledja su joj bili prekriveni s podebelim slojem verniksa.

----------


## Kaae

CTG je prosao ok, dosao mi je neki doktor od stoosamdesetdevet godina baciti pogled na isprintano i reci da smijem doma jer je sve u redu. Rastezale su me dvije medicinske sestre po stolu na sve strane jer pojasevi nikako nisu htjeli stajati na mjestu, pa nisu mogle pronaci mjesto gdje se sve cuje dovoljno cisto, onda nisu mogle natjerati malog da se mice (sto sam im odmah rekla da nece bas ici jer u 15h spava svaki dan), itakoto. Dali su mi sok jer su zakljucili da mi je prenizak tlak i secer i da vjerojatno beba spava zbog toga, a onda su skljocali i s nekakvim buzzerom od cega je H-i-p-p-o dobio slom zivaca i polomio mi iznutrice. Sve u svemu, sve je u najboljem redu, tako da mirno cekam sutra ujutro kad idem doktoru pokazati medjunozje. No ok je, nikad nisam bila pa neka gleda... valjda je vec i vrijeme. 

Inace sam ok, malo se raspadam danas, ali sama sam si kriva jer sam pretjerala - pospremila sam kucu, ovo ono, otisla opet lutati po vani, svastanesto. I pece me neki vrag negdje unutra oko cerviksa na mahove, kao da me netko rasteze.

----------


## Mojica

Joj, ovu noć me probudila tako užasna žgaravica da sam u sred noći sjedila u mračnom dnevnom boravku i žvakala gastale. Na pregled idem danas popodne, oko 16 h. Skužila sam da trudnička ambulanta radi i popodne a ne samo ujutro kada su velike gužve. Tako planiram izbjeći dr. Jakovčića koji je danas ujutro u trudničkoj ambulanti i doći kod doktorice Akšamije. Javit ću se nakon pregleda.

----------


## martinaP

Kaae, što je taj buzzer? To bi meni dobro došlo, u obje trudnoće su mi  CTG-i stalno bili "premirni, prejednolični...". Pa su me slali jesti kolače, raditi čučnjeve, pa opet na CTG - i opet isto. Pa za dva dana sve ispočetka...

----------


## Mojica

A meni pak govore da je beba prenemirna pa me pitaju jesam li jela i pila, pa mi daju vode da se kao beba smiri da mogu izmjeriti srčanu akciju. Tako da mislim da je to sve normalno. Pa ne čekaju bebe ctg. One imaju svoj ritam i fućka se njima.

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, što je taj buzzer? To bi meni dobro došlo, u obje trudnoće su mi  CTG-i stalno bili "premirni, prejednolični...". Pa su me slali jesti kolače, raditi čučnjeve, pa opet na CTG - i opet isto. Pa za dva dana sve ispočetka...


Pretrazila sam net, ali nisam nasla neku slikicu. Nas buzzer je bila neka mala spravica u obliku valjka koja proizvodi buku (ide, jel, bzzzzzz). To prislone uz trbuh u smjeru bebine glave i tako ih probude. 

Mojica, ovdje te ne pustaju dok ne dobiju ta neka tri 'peaka'. Nitko ne panicari zato sto beba spava, ali test nije gotov dok nemaju tri rezultata koja bi, u normalnim uvjetima, trebala biti zabiljezena unutar nekih 20-40 minuta. Naravno da ne ide samo od sebe, kao npr. kod mene, ali nakon hladnog soka, gurkanja trbuha i tog buzzera, odmah su dobili sto je trebalo. 

Za sat i pol idem na pregled.

----------


## Mojica

Ja došla s pregleda. Doktorica je baš rekla ovo kaj Kaae spominje- da je ctg nalaz izvrstan jer ima 3 akcije u vremenu od 20 minuta i urednu srčanu akciju. Uzv pokazao da i dalje imam puno plodne vode. Naručena sam na kontrolu ponovno za 2 dana. Ako ne krene prirodno u ponedjeljak ću na indukciju (a ranije ako nalaz ne bude uredan). Sada nade polažem u puni mjesec koji je ovdje sutra u 15 i 47h!  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojica

Inače da osim medicinskog izvještaja podnesem i onaj uže vezan za temu (kako ste se osjećale pred porod), shvatila sam da mi zaista teško hodati. Kod svakog koraka (udarca u pod) kao da osjetim da će beba ispasti iz mene (nažalost znam iz vlastitog iskustva da nije baš da bebe ispadaju vani pa me ne lovi frka). Prilikom hodanja osjećam bitno jači pritisak u križima. Kad hodam kao da me lovi poriv za kakanjem i menstrualna bol, koja prestaje kad sjedim.

----------


## Kaae

I kod mene je CTG odlican (danas ga je komentirao i moj doktor), plodna voda odlicna i to ne samo za 41+1, vec opcenito. AFI 10.6, mjeren prvi put u trudnoci. Vaginalac nije bio potreban, no pitao je zelim li, a ja sam odbila.  Nasli su krv u urinu danas pa se nadaju da se mozda nesto i dogadja, pogotovo zato sto sam rekla da me nesto pece iznutra, slicno kao na redovnom ginekoloskom pregledu.

Doktor je prezadovoljan situacijom i kaze da nije navikao da je sve tako super i da ga ne zicaju indukciju (pitao me zelim li jer mora pitati, s obzirom da sam preko 40 tjedana). Sljedeci pregled u petak, opet CTG, mozda vaginalac itakoto. Ako ne rodim u medjuvremenu, naravno. U ponedjeljak cemo biti 42 tjedna i tek tad cemo ozbiljno razmatrati evakuaciju.

Ja sretna sto me nitko ni sa cim ne tlaci.

----------


## Mojica

Kaae, mislim da krv u mokraći ukazuje na urinarnu infekciju (pogotovo ako je praćena osjećajem pečenja), a ne na početak poroda. Koliko znam, u slučaju krvi u mokraći, rade se daljnje pretrage urina, kako bi se utvrdio uzročnik (bakterija) upale. Inače, takve upale u trudnoći treba liječiti (kod tebe ne može uzrokovati prijevremeni porod  :Smile:  ali da ne bi uzrokovala upalu bubrega). O tome ima jako puno na netu i forumima, a vidi i:
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/infe...kta-u-trudnoci 
http://www.roditelji.hr/trudnoca/tru...-trudnoci.html

----------


## martinaP

Prije će tragovi krvi biti od čepa, tj. iz cerviksa, s obzirom da je tt koji jest.

----------


## Mojica

> Prije će tragovi krvi biti od čepa, tj. iz cerviksa, s obzirom da je tt koji jest.


 Ali kako bi tragovi od čepa završili u urinu?!

----------


## kole

Dakle, pun je mesec!  :Cekam:

----------


## Kaae

Ma nemam infekciju, kontroliraju urin svaki put kad dodjem, cak i oba dana za redom (jucer i prekjucer). Tragovi krvi su vjerojatno od cepa, s obzirom da je lako moguce da gubim dijelove, a da ni ne znam, ili da cak blago krvarim.

----------


## leonisa

cini mi se da ce biti: jesi normalan dragane, zatvaraj prozor ne radi grijanje, sunko ce stici na dan republike  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Ma dobro je dok ne stigne na Independence Day.  :lool:

----------


## leonisa

bar nece trebat grijanje  :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

> cini mi se da ce biti: jesi normalan dragane, zatvaraj prozor ne radi grijanje, sunko ce stici na dan republike


ma to sam ja već odavno prognozirala  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

sori, preskocila sam taj dio  :Smile:

----------


## Mojica

Inače da vam javim da je dasha rodila bebača od 4320 g i 53 cm. Najprije je išla na indukciju i u roku od 2 sata se potpuno otvorila, ali bebina glava se nije spustila do zdjelice i otišla je malo u krivo. Čekalo se da glavica sjedne, a i dr. je pokušavao nekoliko puta namjestiti glavicu. Kako to nije uspjelo u idućih 5 sati (ako sam dobro razumijela), dasha je završila na carskom rezu. Kaže da je oporavak od carskog reza dobro prošao, a kući je došla jučer zbog toga što je bebač dobio žuticu.

----------


## Mojica

Budući da ni puni mjesec nije pomogao, javljam se nakon još jednog pregleda. I dalje sam otvorena 1 cm. Plodne vode i dalje puno, ctg uredan. Zapravo prvo nije bio dobar jer je bebač spavao, pa me doktorica poslala da nešto popijem i pojedem. Nakon toga, ctg super. Na kontrolu trebam ponovno u subotu. 


Cijelo vrijeme se nadam da ću ovdje naći puno postova, odnosno da će nam se pridružiti i s nama podijeliti svoje muke nove mamice u terminu pa se svaki put razočaram....

----------


## Kaae

41+4 i nikom nista. Spavam odjednom kao beba i nemam sto prijaviti.

----------


## Mojica

Pa to je ono najgore...  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
Kaj sam bliže porodu manje se gnijezdim (iliti ne da mi se čistiti), spavam ko top, i sve je mirnije (možda zato što mi se ništa ne da).  :Raspa:

----------


## Mojica

Čak neki put imam dojam da mi je ovo stanje (nepokretnosti i svega ostaloga) postalo toliko normalno da sam u nevjerici kad pomislim da bi uopće trebala roditi!  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Ma ja nemam ni takvih problema. Nema me doma otkad ustanem do kasno popodne kad moram pokupiti muza na poslu jer smo trenutno na samo jednom autu. Onda kao malo tu zujim, cistim, spremam, ubijam vrijeme (da ne ubijem nekog ili nesto drugo) pa spavam, pa sve ispocetka. Vise valjda ni BH kontrakcije nemam jednako cesto kao prije, ili sam se i na njih toliko navikla da ih ne primjecujem. 

Sad sam vec poprilicno ljuta i frustrirana, ali opet ne zato sto sam jos uvijek trudna, vec zato sto nema sansi da ostanem u komadu jos stoljecima, usprkos odlicnom doktoru i tko zna cemu. A bljuje mi se od pomisli na indukciju, carski ili tko zna sto, sto ce se vjerojatno na kraju dogoditi jer ovo samo ne ide nikamo. Osim ako sam skroz cijepljena protiv boli i nemam pojma da sam u trudovima i otvorena stopedeset centimetara. 

Argh.

----------


## puntica

> Osim ako sam skroz cijepljena protiv boli i nemam pojma da sam u trudovima i otvorena stopedeset centimetara.


bolje da šutim, ha?  :Laughing:

----------


## Kaae

Ma reci sto god.  :lool:

----------


## Mojica

> Nema me doma otkad ustanem do kasno popodne kad moram pokupiti muza na poslu jer smo trenutno na samo jednom autu. Onda kao malo tu zujim, cistim, spremam, ubijam vrijeme (da ne ubijem nekog ili nesto drugo) pa spavam, pa sve ispocetka.


Kaj tebe nema doma cijeli dan, a onda ideš još čistiti i spremati?  :Shock:  Ja to više nisam u stanju..... Ustanem u 8,00 h. Napravim djetetu doručak, spremim je i odvedem u vrtić. Odem u dućan po klopu. Prljavo suđe stavim u suđericu i malo sredim kuhinju. Skupim i objesim veš. Čitam, ležim, googlam. Napravim ručak. Odem po dijete u vrtić i dođem doma. Razmijenjujem mailove, gledam s dijetetom crtiće ili čitam priče. To je to.




> Sad sam vec poprilicno ljuta i frustrirana, ali opet ne zato sto sam jos uvijek trudna, vec zato sto nema sansi da ostanem u komadu jos stoljecima, usprkos odlicnom doktoru i tko zna cemu. A bljuje mi se od pomisli na indukciju, carski ili tko zna sto, sto ce se vjerojatno na kraju dogoditi jer ovo samo ne ide nikamo.


Kaae, ja tebe ne kužim. Ti nisi ljuta kaj si još uvijek trudna, već zato što nema šanse da ostaneš trudna? Kaj bi ti još dulje bila trudna nego kaj već jesi? A s druge ti se strane bljuje kaj ovo samo ne ide nikamo, pa ćeš vjerojatno završiti na indukciji ili carskom?    :Confused:

----------


## puntica

> Ma reci sto god.


ajde
navikla se na bh kontrakcije, više mi dojadilo pa sam ih odlučila ignorirati. I tako danima. Niš nisu boljele, samo su bile malo neugodne. Ali nisam se dala smesti  :Laughing: 
Dok jednu večer mm nije skužio da su te kontrakcije malo prečeste, pa je išao mjeriti, i ups, trudovi na svake 2 minute  :Laughing: 
ja sam, naravno, negirala, ne može TO biti TO, znam ja šta su trudovi  :Laughing: 
nastavila gledati Finale plesa sa zvijezdama :ne mogu baš sad rodit:
kraj nisam dočela jer mi je vodenjak pukao kad sam otišla na wc, pod pukao mislim PLJUS, sve što je bilo tekuće je izašlo. I onda je krenulo i dijete van. I to je bilo to. Odradila porod u vrijeme reklama  :Laughing: 

A prvi porod, isto me naručilo na indukciju ali sam za inat rodila dan prije :hrinat:

----------


## Kaae

Ali ja nemam pojma sto su trudovi, stvarno. Ne znam ni sto su menstrualni grcevi pa nikome ni na to pitanje ne mogu odgovoriti.  :škartoc:   Par puta na dan skuzim da se trbuh malo zategne i stisce me prema guzici (juhuhu, koja grafika) i to je to. I onda nikom nista. I sinoc sam u polusnu razmisljala o tome da mi je trbuh drugaciji nego obicno i onda sam zaspala. Ono, briga me bas stav. I nista, naravno. Fino sam spavala sve do 5:30 kad me suluda sestra nazvala na hrvatski mobitel. Ali ajde, barem je imala neke dobre vijesti.

Ako sutra ispadne sve ok (CTG opet, UZV takodjer, a onda mozda i vaginalni pregled #1, ako zatreba), mislim da ce me pustiti do sluzbenih 42 tjedna, sto je u ponedjeljak, a onda kud koji, valjda. 


Mojica, ne smeta me sto sam trudna preko 41 tjedna jer mi nista nije, mogla bih ovako jos stoljecima, zapravo. Ljuta sam zato sto se nista ne dogadja i zato sto se ne moze zauvijek ne dogadjati ama bas nista. Dakle ako nekako sama ne rodim, morat cu na indukciju, a nekako vjerujem da ako krenem s indukcijom dok sam na cistoj nuli da cu fino roditi na carski, taman kako nisam htjela. To je jedini razlog frustracije, ne smeta me inace cekanje. Da mogu cekati 12 mjeseci, a sta sad, bila bih trudna 12 mjeseci. Mozda sam zapravo slon, tko zna.  :neznam:  (Ok, pocinjem izgledati kao ogledni primjerak.)

Idem van.  :štrika: 

Za danas imam na popisu postu, dva ducana, frizera u gradicu pored naseg (mozda sam ruzna djetetu pa trebam podrezati vrhove, tko ce znati), a za navecer mi ostaje, recimo, preslagivanje ormara u hodniku.

----------


## Mojica

puntica, ti si drugu bebicu rodila doma? Da li si onda nakon poroda s bebicom išla u bolnicu? Tko je prerezao pupčanu vrpcu, očistio i okupao bebicu te obavio ostale tehnikalije?

----------


## Beti3

Mojica, pa gdje ti živiš!!! 
Doma, kakvo rodilište, ovdje je IN roditi doma. Moram ti staviti par linkova, pa čitaj i uživaj
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30852-Porod-kod-ku%C4%87e
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76672-P...%C4%8Dnu-osobu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71248-I...-kod-ku%C4%87e
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/47930-S...-kucnog-poroda
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73324-Z...-kod-ku%C4%87e

Dosta je. Možeš i dalje tražiti, ima toga... Taman da ti vrijeme čekanja brže prođe.

----------


## Mojica

Znam da je dosta forumašica rodila doma, ali koliko sam shvatila većina njih uz stručnu pomoć. A iz ovoga kaj je puntica navela shvatila sam da njen porod u kući nije planiran, već da se dogodio i to samo uz prisutnost njenog muža... Zato me zanimalo. Baš krenula tražiti njenu priču s poroda, ali je još nisam uspjela pronaći.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Osim ako sam skroz cijepljena protiv boli i nemam pojma da sam u trudovima i otvorena stopedeset centimetara. 
> 
> Argh.


Baš sam se nasmiješila pročitavši ovo. Bez brige budi, kad osjetiš trudove, znat ćeš što je to. 100%. Ali, bez straha, može se. 
A to što ti se čini da se ništa ne događa, vjerojatno nije točno. Događa se pomalo, sve dok bebine pokrete dobro osjećaš, nema straha. A porod će samo jednom početi, ne trebaš biti ni malo otvorena unaprijed, sve će to tvoje tijelo obaviti. 
A ako i bude trebala indukcija, pa i carski rez, sve je to danas tako sigurno da se ne treba ni toga bojati. :Love:

----------


## Kaae

Ma jasno mi je da je sigurno, tim vise sto ne idem kod mesara. Ali nije nesto sto zelim, tako da se ne veselim toj ideji ni najmanje.

----------


## manal

*Kaae*, dođem na forum samo da popratim jeli stigao Šunko (više ne stignem) i prosto ne vjerujem koliko ste "prebacili"  :Smile:  Sretno!!! Jedva čekam novosti!

----------


## frka

Go, Šunko! Go, Šunko! Go, Šunko!  :Cool:

----------


## Kaae

:lool: 

Ne da se Sunko.

Odradili jos jedan CTG danas, plus UZV, plus prvi vaginalni pregled. CTG odlican, AFI opada, ali sve je u redu za tjedan trudnoce (godinu trudnoce  :Grin: ), ja uredna takodjer, tako da jos uvijek nemamo razloga za nasilno izbacivanje. Rezultat prvog vaginalca ispao je poprilicno smijesan: 1/30/-3, sto bi znacilo da smo ama bas nigdje. Naravno da se taj dio moze promijeniti u par sati, ali nije bas da ocekujemo porod ovaj cas.  Sljedeci pregled u ponedjeljak, ako se ne dogodi cudo pa rodim u medjuvremenu. 

Za svaki slucaj, zakazali smo i indukciju za srijedu. Doktora od petka nema u gradu, a ja bih rado da debeli izadje do tad. Nakon svega se ne zelim natezati s nekim novim doktorom. Plan i program je, za sad, prostaglandin oralno, puno setanja, a  onda sto bude. Eventualno prokidanje vodenjaka, ako sve drugo pocne liciti na nesto. 

Mozda sad i rodim, kad postoji datum za nesto sto mi se bas i ne svidja, tj. sto nisam planirala.

----------


## ježić

Kaae, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Šunka!  :Smile:

----------


## kole

i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krene sam!

----------


## Kaae

Sad vec trazim okolo raznorazne pripravke u koje uopce ne vjerujem, tek toliko da nesto pojedem, popijem, utrpam... sto god. 

Izgleda da je i kod Mojice krenulo?

----------


## naniluc

:kokice:   :štrika:

----------


## Mojica

Ma nije niš krenulo, nego sam cijeli dan provela landrajući s mužem. Bila danas na kontroli (ctg i uzv). Sve je u redu. Na ctg se vide trudići ali nepravilni. Bebač je procijenjen ne 4300g. Sutra opet ctg i uzv i dogovor za indukciju u ponedjeljak. Sad sam se  smirila jer je dan D blizu.

----------


## marta

Kaae, red ananasa, red čilija, pa red seksa. Mozda i uspije, nikad ne znas.

----------


## Kaae

Te nepravilne imam i ja, navodno. Vidjeli na CTG, ja ne kuzim nista. 

marta, pocet cu se od muke seksati s ananasom.  :lool:

----------


## kole

> Te nepravilne imam i ja, navodno. Vidjeli na CTG, ja ne kuzim nista. 
> 
> marta, pocet cu se od muke seksati s ananasom.


 :Laughing:  jesi luda, probaj i urme usput

----------


## dasha

> Ma nije niš krenulo, nego sam cijeli dan provela landrajući s mužem. Bila danas na kontroli (ctg i uzv). Sve je u redu. Na ctg se vide trudići ali nepravilni. Bebač je procijenjen ne 4300g. Sutra opet ctg i uzv i dogovor za indukciju u ponedjeljak. Sad sam se  smirila jer je dan D blizu.


Hej, želim ti sreću na porodu i pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Drš se :Wink: !!!

----------


## Mojica

> Hej, želim ti sreću na porodu i pozitivne vibre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> Drš se!!!


Hvala ti dasha! Svi su mi nalazi i dalje uredni, pa su ponovno provjeravali stare ultrazvučne snimke kako bi utvrdili da li je moguće da je beba mlađa nego li termin određuje. Međutim, iz svega proizlazi da je termin točno određen. Na indukciji sam sutra u 6,30 sati (malo me iznenadilo kako tako rano i žao mi što se neću uspijeti naspavati). Pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## Kaae

Kad ti je bio termin?

----------


## mimi 25

Sretno Mojica!!!!!!

----------


## kole

> Kad ti je bio termin?


Mislim da joj je bio 22. kad i meni.
Srecno!

----------


## Kaae

Znaci da ostajem najupornija.  :lool: 

 :štrika:

----------


## Anemona

> Znaci da ostajem najupornija.


Još si tu. :Grin:

----------


## flopica

iju Kaae  :drama: 
počela sam virkati ovamo samo da vidim jel taj mali Šunko došao

----------


## cvijeta73

i ja, i ja  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Nije dosao, zahebava. 


Vidjet cemo sto kazu staklena kugla i ostale naprave za dva sata i koju minutu.

----------


## Ivon

Meni je tremin za 2 dana....nikakve naznake za porod nemam. curica je prošli tjedan bila procijenjena na 3800kg, danas na ctg-u sve uredno....jedino što imam tj nemam u ovom slučaju su živci, užasna me nervoza obuzela jer znam da bi trebala svaki čas (što se kaže) roditi. Više ni sama neznam kako da primirim tu nervozu, ležati nemogu jer me boli u trbuhu čim legnem, "pojela" bi sve oko sebe od nervoze nikako da se primirim  :Sad: 
Jel i vama tako? ja neznam dal mene obuzima panika, il što, al ne osjećam se nikako... :Sad:

----------


## Kaae

Kod mene i dalje sve u redu, ceka se srijeda ujutro za indukciju, osim ako lijena buba sama ne izadje van.  :neznam:

----------


## marta

A da pojedes malo ananasa?

----------


## Kaae

Ma jedem i ananas, pijem caj od lista maline, razmisljam o tabletama evening primrose oila (nabavila, ali ne piju mi se, a jos manje guraju). Upadam u fazu laganog proklinjanja cijelog svijeta jer sam, zapravo, preko 40 sati u trudovima koji sad vec bole, a opet nisu ni priblizno dovoljno pravilni da krenem razmisljati o tome da ce debeli izaci van prije nego doslovno riknem.

----------


## flopica

Kaae pa počelo je  :Very Happy: 
mada, kako netko reče ne boli to još taaaako jako dok god tipkaš - nemoj me ubiti
čekamo te

----------


## Ivon

Meni je sutra termin, sta djeluje to s ananasom..? Nije baš da ga volim hehe,ili čaj od lista maline... ali ako moram što cu....Kaae sretno!! Trudovi preko 40 sati, uh....izmoriti ce te. Čekamo novosti :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

napokon se Šunko sjetio krenuti  :Smile:  Kaae, nadam se da si već rodila do sad  :Smile:  ako nisi, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## puntica

> mada, kako netko reče ne boli to još taaaako jako dok god tipkaš - nemoj me ubiti


je, je, i meni je to sirius rekla, nešto malo manje od 1h prije nego sam rodila  :Laughing:

----------


## flopica

a ti, ti jednostavno nisi uobičajena  :Laughing: 
uglavnom, bilo bi super da Kaae ide tvojim stopama

----------


## marta

Kaae, pa imas trudove, sta bi vise?  :Confused: 

Šalim se, nemoj me gadjat ananasom, nadam se da ce biti lako i ugodno.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma rodila je ona već, imam neki špurijus.  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Slazem se, cvijeto. Nije se javila 17 sati. Vec se ona i bebac maze. Kako li se zove...?

----------


## Jurana

Pa Marcus.

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, čitam vas, čitam ali nikako da išta napišem. Ja sam jedna od onih koja se užasava toga što me slijedi za jedno 6 tjedana pa samo škicam i tresem se  :Grin: 
Svima vam želim lagane i brze porode  :Yes:

----------


## Ivon

6 tjedana....uživaj, ja sam prije 6 tj bila smirena...ali sada što više treba porod početi, sam sve nervoznija....sutra idem na prgled u bolnicu, pa cemo vidjet jel ima po njihovom ikakvih naznaka...

----------


## Kaae

U kratkim crtama (bit ce jednog dana i cijela prica) - rodjen je u vodenjaku, nakon punih 66 sati trudova. Dugacak 57, tezak 3980. I najljepsi je na svijetu. 

Dobila sam porod kakav sam htjela.

----------


## Ivon

čestitam čestitam čestitam :-d:-d:-d

----------


## Ivon

Čini mi se da sam i ja dobila trudove, primjećujem laganu bol i stezanje maternice....možda je i mene krenulo, danas se moram javit u bolnicu jer mi je termin, pa ćemo vidjet šta ce reci...Držite mi fige!  :Smile:

----------


## kole

> u kratkim crtama (bit ce jednog dana i cijela prica) - rodjen je u vodenjaku, nakon punih 66 sati trudova. Dugacak 57, tezak 3980. I najljepsi je na svijetu. 
> 
> Dobila sam porod kakav sam htjela.


divno!

----------


## ježić

> U kratkim crtama (bit ce jednog dana i cijela prica) - rodjen je u vodenjaku, nakon punih 66 sati trudova. Dugacak 57, tezak 3980. I najljepsi je na svijetu. 
> Dobila sam porod kakav sam htjela.


Čestitam na veeelikom dečku!

----------


## ana.m

> U kratkim crtama (bit ce jednog dana i cijela prica) - rodjen je u vodenjaku, nakon punih 66 sati trudova. Dugacak 57, tezak 3980. I najljepsi je na svijetu. 
> 
> Dobila sam porod kakav sam htjela.


Čestitam draga! I viš da nije šunko, prije maneken  :Wink:

----------


## Sani1612

Prekrasno Kaae...čestitam na najljepšem na svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## naniluc

Čestitam!

----------


## tikica_69

Kaae, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Ivon, sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Ivon

ništa od mene danas ....preostaje čekati i čekati.....uh

----------


## Nives

> U kratkim crtama (bit ce jednog dana i cijela prica) - rodjen je u vodenjaku, nakon punih 66 sati trudova. Dugacak 57, tezak 3980. I najljepsi je na svijetu. 
> 
> Dobila sam porod kakav sam htjela.



Kaae, cestitam ti od srca!!! Uzivajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## manal

Čestitam *Kaae*!!!  :Very Happy: 
*Ivon* drž' se! Sretno!

----------


## Ivon

Znam da nije tema, ali nemogu nikako naci odgovor, bila sam danas na pregledu i napisali su mi na nalaz: R dio skraćen. AS nije moguća. Ovo drugo razumijem što mi piše. e sad taj R dio je cerviks? Jel to meni dobro da je skraćen (danas mi je bio termin) i šta je to AS? Neće mene nikako trudići, a i zatvorena sam do čepa hehe

----------


## Beti3

Dobro je da je R dio skraćen, Da bi se beba rodila, taj rodnički dio cerviksa mora se ne samo skratiti, nego nestati.  :Smile: 

AS je kratica za amnioskopiju. Nije moguća sve dok se cerviks ne otvori bar za 1 prst. A možda i rodiš prije nego bude moguća...što bi bila za tebe bolja solucija.

----------


## Ivon

hvala ti puno Beti3!

----------


## Ivon

Od mene i dalje nema nikakvih naznaka za porod.... :Sad:  primjećujem jedino učestalo mokre gaćice, nakon svakog presvlačenja, pa to mi možda plodna voda...neznam...prvi mi je porod pa nemogu ništa sa sigurnošću reci, a iscjedak mi je intenzivniji,sluzav i bijel, pa je to možda i taj sluzni čep....teško je reci kad mi je prva trudnoća...jel bilo tako nekoj od vas?

----------


## Inda_os

Ivon, čini mi se da bi ti sluzavi čep trebao biti ipak malo drugačiji, ne kao bijeli iscjedak nego tamniji sluzavi komadi/komad. Meni je čep curio u dijelovima 5 tjedana.
Znam kako su dugi dani poslije termina ali sad će to, kroz par dana ćeš sigurno roditi, pokušaj uživati u ovim posljednjim danima.

Ja sam danas točno 38 tjedana. Obzirom na prethodno iskustvo s prijenosom, ne očekujem porod još barem 3-4 tjedna... a ako krene prije, ugodno će me iznenaditi  :Smile: 
Još nisam imala ni jedan vaginalac tako da ne znam ništa o stanju cerviksa, ali to ionako ne pretkazuje ništa u ovoj fazi trudnoće. U prošloj sam bila potpuno zatvorena do samog kraja, tek me je nakon termina  dr ručno otvorila da može napraviti amnioskopiju. To ručno otvaranje je prošlo iznenađujuće lako i bezbolno, a kad sam se sama počela otvarati isto je sve išlo jako brzo.

----------


## Tiziana

> Od mene i dalje nema nikakvih naznaka za porod.... primjećujem jedino učestalo mokre gaćice, nakon svakog presvlačenja, pa to mi možda plodna voda...neznam...prvi mi je porod pa nemogu ništa sa sigurnošću reci, a iscjedak mi je intenzivniji,sluzav i bijel, pa je to možda i taj sluzni čep....teško je reci kad mi je prva trudnoća...jel bilo tako nekoj od vas?


Mozda meni. Dva dana prije poroda mi se otpustao taj cep u svim nijansama od bjelkastog do zuckastog s time da sto se vise blizio trenutak to se kolicina povecavala. Vecer prije i tokom noci su to vec bile kolicine za ozbiljni ulozak (dkle ne onaj mali dnevni) a kako je to sluz koja se nije upijala to mi je smetalo i u biti bilo gadljivo. Pred kraj su dosli i trudovi i ta sluz je kontantno cjedila bas me sokiralo koliko toga ima puno

----------


## Kaae

Meni je tjednima pred porod (hm, s obzirom na prenesenost, valjda je rijec o mjesecima) iscjedak bio bijeli i gusti i bilo ga je na sve strane. Prvi dio cepa je bio zutkast, ljigav kao bjelanjak (nikad nije izaslo nista uobliceno i tvrdo) i prosaran krvavim prugama (tamnijim). Krenuo je dva dana prije poroda i prestao doslovno kad sam rodila.

----------


## tikica_69

Ivon, ja ti od 28. tjedna imam takav vodenkast i povremeno gust i bjelkast iscjedak. U početku sam se prepala da mi curka pl. voda, međutim, mokre gaćice su od istjecanja urina koji zbog težine na mjehuru popušta, a ovo bijelo su bile gljivice koje su kao normalne u trudnoći. Čep prije poroda je sluzav i tamniji, znači od tamno žutog, preko crvenkastog do smeđeg. Ja ga se uopće ne sjećam prije prvog poroda, ali se sjećam da mi je izašao prije drugog... to jutro prije nego sam rodila. Eto, tako je to kod mene izgledalo  :Yes:

----------


## Ivon

hvala na pomoci....bila sam danas na pregledu i otvorena sam 1 prst napokon (više nije samo za jagodicu prsta), radio mi je dr aminoskopiju i plodna voda je ok, i rekao je da nije zadovoljan koliko mi se beba spustila, te da se nada da ce se spustiti, i naravno opet čekanje, te se moram u nedjelju javiti na pregled i ctg. danas sam imala čak 2  lagana trudića na ctg....ma samo da to više krene...što se tiče sluznog čepa, danas kako me dokt raskopao pa mi ide sukrvica, i smeđi iscjedak, tako da mi je sad to poremetilo moje praćenje sluznog čepa, ako je uopće i bio...

----------


## Ivon

ja i dalje čekam...nema nikakvih naznaka  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Bit će, bit, čeka beba da se vrijeme malo smiri.  :Heart:

----------


## Ivon

Bio je sv nikola, pa ni Nikolina nije htjela biti, pao je snijeg (sto je u ri rijetkost) pa ni snjezana nije htjela biti, a sad jedino može čekat da na vrbi rodi grožđe, pa da bude Grozdana, ili Vrbica hehehe citirala sam svog supruga  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Možda čeka da bude Lucija  :Grin:

----------


## Ivon

joj da da to i mene zezaju, hehe, vidjet cemo, kako je krenulo sve je moguce  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

Ivon, gdje si ti?  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> Meni je tjednima pred porod (hm, s obzirom na prenesenost, valjda je rijec o mjesecima) iscjedak bio bijeli i gusti i bilo ga je na sve strane.


meni skoro cijelu trudnocu :D

8h prije nego mi je puko vodenjak i izletio cep u komadu uocila sam da je postao malo zuckasto-smedji.

----------


## Ivon

rodila sam, nakon 49 sati induciranog poroda (drip, 3 puta gel,drip,epiduralna na zahtjev doktora za vaginalni porod i onda opet epiduralna pa na carski rez) 15.12 u 13:35 epiduralno na carski rez u KBC rijeka...objaviti cu priču i napisati u detalje.....sve trudnice koje rađaju u rijeci mogu me pitati što god vas zanima, rodila sam zdravu curicu 4120 i 52, moje zlato....


> Ivon, gdje si ti?

----------


## matahari

Cestitam draga. Iskusala sve sto se nudilo, ha?
Nadam se da ste ok.

----------


## tikica_69

Ojojojojoj Ivon, nije ti bilo lako ali neka je curka dobro a i ti ćeš se brzo oporaviti i zaboraviti sve muke. Iskrene čestitke  :Klap:

----------


## J&D

Uhh ovo mozda bolje da nisam cula  :Smile:  nek je samo sve dobro proslo

----------


## J&D

Curke blagoslovljen Bozic Vama i Vasim obiteljima, i sve najbolje... Sta Vam zelim svima??? Samo zdravlje i mirisljave smotuljke!!!!!

----------


## Ivon

curica i ja smo super, nije bilo druge nego nažalost probati sve što se nudilo, samo da se curica rodi zdrava, hvala bogu nikakvih posljedica nemamo od tih silnih hormona....
Svima želim sve najbolje povodom blagdana!! Najviše zdravlja vama i vašim obiteljima¨!!

----------


## dasha

Čestitam ti Ivon na curici, glavno da ste ok  :Smile:  Btw. i ja sam nakon pokušaja vaginalnog poroda završila na carskom, samo sve to skupa nije trajalo 49 h  :Cool: 
A svima ostalima sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

Eto, kod mene krenula ona euforija pred porod, torba spremna  :Grin: 
Koliko god mi do sad bila panika, počela sam ipak jedva čekati da krene. Danas smo 37+2, u  petak idemo na kontrolu pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje.
Do sad sam bila otvorena samo za vršak prsta i nije bilo nikakvih naznaka da će skoro krenuti. Počele su me peči prepone, boljeti leđa, grčevi u nogama, naoticanje, pa pretpostavljam da se tijelo ipak počelo pripremati  :Wink: 
Javim se u petak nakon pregleda.

----------


## Ivon

hvala na čestitkama..... :Smile: 
tikica_69....... želim ti svu sreću,i lagan porod, i nikako nikako porod kao moj....sve ce brzo proci...držim fige!!!

----------


## taurus

Evo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama!!!
Nova sam na forumu, zapravo čitam vas već godinama , a nikako da se registriram, eto napokon.
Dakle čekam i ja 39/3 nemam nikakvih "tegoba" osim ponekad kad se miče zna biti neugodno i malo me štreca u kukovima pa imam osjećaj da neće još mjesec dana. Sina sam prenjela 10 dana pa na indukciju i sjećam se da sam bila pred kraj sva u komi, sve me bolilo, bila sam umorna, možda zapravo sada ne stignem primjetiti uz aktivnog petogodišnjaka na "praznicima".

----------


## Ivon

ah ta indukcija...uh uh..Taurus sretno na porodu  :Smile:

----------


## taurus

Hvala Ivon :Smile: .
Žao mi je što se tebi tako zakompliciralo, ali najvažnije je da je prošlo i da ste sada sigurno već puno bolje. Velika curka :Klap: 
Moje iskustvo indukcije nije bilo ni približno kao tvoje, nakon prokidanja vodenjaka odbila sam drip i ležanje uz ctg, šetala sam i relativno brzo dobila dobre trudove. cijela "procedura" od mog dolaska do rođenja trajala odprilike 7 sati. Osim što sam se raspucala na sve strane sve ostalo je bilo O.K. Nadam se i sada sličnom samo da krene samo.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja bila jučer na pregledu, zatvorena sam ko sef narodne banke  :Rolling Eyes: 
Danas smo 37+5 i mislim da ću i ja završiti na induciranom i namučiti se kao i na prvom porodu. Ionako mi je doktor rekao da s obzirom na moje godine i činjenicu da sam zadnji put rađala prije 17 godina, da sam u stvari ko prvorotka i umirem od straha  :scared: 
Počela sam naoticati, tlak mi je već graničan a moje grčeve koje ja osjećam već danima ctg uopće ne bilježi, znači nema ih u stvari. Ribici se izgleda neće van  :Sad:

----------


## Franny

*tikica_69*, ne mora biti da ih nema. ne znam jesi li malo "potfutrana" ili si inače mršavica. ja sam baš debela i dok je mene prao najjači trud, ono za skinut zvijezde s neba, ctg je bilježio jedva 70 jer je moje salo amortiziralo impuls. 

ja sam oba poroda bila inducirana (tlak, godine, gestacijski dijabetes, zbetonirana do kraja), s time da sam 1. puta bila na dripu svih 6 sati koliko mi je trajao porod, dok sam ovaj puta bila svega zadnjih pola sata na dripu (porod trajao ukupno 5,5 h) i nisam to doživjela traumatično. dapače, oba sam puta odlepršala na onaj stol rodit. cure su me pitale  jel se bojim bar malo, kak to da me nije strah i sl., ali jednostavno to ushićenje, ta sreća da ćemo se napokon vidjeti moje dijete i ja bili su veći od straha. jest da sam u oba slučaja, zadnjih pola sata pred kraj u sebi rekla: nikad više, ali evo, već danas (3 mj. nakon proda) bih mogla ponovno kroz sve to proći (da nema godina koje me žderu  :Razz: ).
rodit se mora, iz te se kože ne može izaći, beba ne može na usta, hahaha i moramo se pomiriti da prod boli, da to nije odlazak u operu, već odlazak donijeti život na svijet. i kad si tak posložiš stvari, bude ti lakše. barem je meni tako.

----------


## tikica_69

Toko nije prelazio 16, pa bi rekla da ih stvarno nema a nisam baš neki nafutranko, onak, normalne težine na svoju visinu  :Razz: 
A znam da mora izać gdje je i ušla al ono..... prvi put sam rađala 18 sati na dripu i još uvijek se sjećam svakog detalja pa sam prestravljena  :Grin: 
No, tada je epiduralna bila još sam mit pa se nekako nadam da ću je se uspjeti sada dočepati da si bar malo olakšam ako ću morati primati bilo koji oblik indukcije  :Smile:

----------


## taurus

*Tikica_69* slažem se sa Franny između ostalog imaš još dobra dva tjedna pred sobom, a sudeći po Frannynom i mojem iskustvu indukcija i ne mora biti strašno iskustvo. Žao mi je što se Ivon tako namučila no porod je individualna stvar, samo pozitivno razmišljaj, sama možeš "svojom glavom" puno pomoći.  Ja osobno nemam pojma da li sam išta otvorena jer me na Sv. Duhu nisu ginekološki pregledali već mjesec dana, kontrakcije sam prve osjetila tek sinoć (39+4), imam isto dosta godina, rodila skoro prije 6 godina, pa eto tješeći tebe tješim i sebe. Sretno!

----------


## puntica

> Ja bila jučer na pregledu, zatvorena sam ko sef narodne banke 
> Danas smo 37+5 i mislim da ću i ja završiti na induciranom i namučiti se kao i na prvom porodu. Ionako mi je doktor rekao da s obzirom na moje godine i činjenicu da sam zadnji put rađala prije 17 godina, da sam u stvari ko prvorotka i umirem od straha 
> Počela sam naoticati, tlak mi je već graničan a moje grčeve koje ja osjećam već danima ctg uopće ne bilježi, znači nema ih u stvari. Ribici se izgleda neće van


da sef narodne banke  :Laughing: 
ne brini, to što si zatvorena sa 37+5 je sasvim normalno, i ne znači da ćeš bit zabetonirana do kraja! otvarat ćeš se kad krenu trudovi!
a ove kontrakcije koje osjećaš ali ih ctg ne očitava - naravno da ih ima, nije ctg nepogrešiv. Ako ih osjećaš onda ih ima! Ctg je samo aparat, valjda ti znaš bolje dal ih ima ili nema hehe

Ribici se očito ne ide van, ali ima još puuuuuuuuuuuno vremena da se predomisli  :Love:

----------


## Ivon

Tikica_69 ma sve ce to normalno krenuti....nije ni meni ctg bilježio trudove,a sitne sam građe...to se sve bebica priprema, nije aparatima za vjerovati....
još 2 tjedna uživaj :Smile:   :Smile:  puno pusa hrabrosti šaljem...a na kraju krajeva sve žene rode, pa tako ćeš i ti :Smile:  takve su nas napravili hehe  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 
Ma posložila sam si malo kockice u glavi i nije više panika ko prije par dana. Znam da se moram opustiti inače ću sama sebi otežati stvari. U stvari, spremna sam i čekam i uživam u zadnjim danima kao mama morž u svom brlogu  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Meni CTG nije registrirao u principu nista, a trudove sam imala svakih 10 do 5 minuta, lijepo sam ih odradjivala na stolu.

----------


## Franny

> no porod je individualna stvar, samo pozitivno razmišljaj, sama možeš "svojom glavom" puno pomoći.


e baš to  :Kiss: .

----------


## Ayan

osjećam da mi se tijelo lagano počinje pripremati.  :Smile: 
ne znam kako vama drugima, ali dođe mi da si nabavim čepiće za uha jer svaka baba odjednom ima savjet, i priču s poroda koja je naravno horor. pa jel ljudi baš moraju biti toliko pesimistični?
ne želim slušati o tome koga su reanimirali, koliko je ko imao šavova i koliko su ragada imali po cicama.
osobito mi ide na živce kad velim da namjeravam zahtjevati neke stvari na porodu, onda me žene gledaju kao da nisam normalna, i ide rečenica: "budeš ti vidjela kad dođeš njima u ruke, malo si umislila neke stvari."

vajda je ljudima dosadno u životu. inače jedva čekam da rodim i zagrlim svoju curicu. ništa mi drugo nije važno, i baš sam nekako puna optimizma i poleta.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Franny

*Ayan*, samo gledaj svoj film i sve bude u redu  :Kiss: . ne slušaj babe, ne zamaraj se time, samo think pink. porod je stvarno jedno čudesno i lijepo iskustvo. istina, sve ovisi o nečijem pragu boli, ali ako si posložiš da boljeti mora, da neće biti lako, unaprijed si se pripremila na najgore i onda ti bude sve oke. ako budeš mislila da ideš kao u kazalište, vidjet jednu dobru predstavu, ee, onda ti bu gadno  :Wink: . trebaš vjerovati da ti, tvoje tijelo i tvoja bebica to možete i budete lijepo i junački odradile. vjeruj da si sposobna za to. jer da nisi, bila bi muško  :Grin: . ja tek sad, nakon 2 poroda, vidim koliko smo mi žene, u stvari, jaka bića  :Wink: .

----------


## tikica_69

Ayan, potpisujem Franny  :Yes: 
U jedno uho unutra, u drugo van. Srećom da sam rodila dva puta pa kad mi netko tako počne popovati, mam ga srežem u korijenu svojim iskustvom  :Grin: 
Kod nas još ništa.... čekamo....

----------


## Ayan

> ...ali ako si posložiš da boljeti mora, da neće biti lako, unaprijed si se pripremila na najgore i onda ti bude sve oke. ako budeš mislila da ideš kao u kazalište, vidjet jednu dobru predstavu, ee, onda ti bu gadno . trebaš vjerovati da ti, tvoje tijelo i tvoja bebica to možete i budete lijepo i junački odradile. vjeruj da si sposobna za to. jer da nisi, bila bi muško . ja tek sad, nakon 2 poroda, vidim koliko smo mi žene, u stvari, jaka bića ...


naravno da očekujem da će boljeti, i da nejdem na izlet. bilo bi super da možeš kihnuti i beba samo izađe van. :Smile: 
znam i da sam sposobna roditi, kao što kažeš zato smo žene, a i nisam sama, imat ću svog mužeka pokraj sebe, i svoju bebu, bit ćemo kao mušketiri. svi za jednoga jedan za sve. 
još ako i doktori i primalje budu ok tim odmah će mi biti lakše.

----------


## taurus

Ayan potpisujem cure, misli svoje, i s osmjehom im svima reci da te ne zanimaju te priče. Naravno nije nam ni jednoj svejedno no treba biti pozitivan. Ja sam recimo u planu poroda napisala da ne želim nikakve "ublaživače" bolova, da odbijam drip i prokidanje vodenjaka, nalijeganje i uvjerena sam da ću uspjeti. Kako kaže Franny "think pink" i bit će pink. A ako i zavapim da želim spasmex (ili što već daju) neću se gristi zbog toga. 
Naime danas mi je termin, pa se malo nabrijavam :rock: . Nadam se da će mala pričekati sutra baš sam umorna od cijelodnevnog zbavljanja obaveza. Sutra će me napokon ginekološki pregledati nadam se da sam nešto otvorena... sutra...čekamo...

----------


## Kikica1

> osjećam da mi se tijelo lagano počinje pripremati. 
> ne znam kako vama drugima, ali dođe mi da si nabavim čepiće za uha jer svaka baba odjednom ima savjet, i priču s poroda koja je naravno horor. pa jel ljudi baš moraju biti toliko pesimistični?
> ne želim slušati o tome koga su reanimirali, koliko je ko imao šavova i koliko su ragada imali po cicama.
> osobito mi ide na živce kad velim da namjeravam zahtjevati neke stvari na porodu, onda me žene gledaju kao da nisam normalna, i ide rečenica: "budeš ti vidjela kad dođeš njima u ruke, malo si umislila neke stvari."
> 
> vajda je ljudima dosadno u životu. inače jedva čekam da rodim i zagrlim svoju curicu. ništa mi drugo nije važno, i baš sam nekako puna optimizma i poleta.


Gle, najbolje nikog ne slusati...rodila sam dvaput, i rodila bi i treci put radije nego otisla zubaru. Da se razumijemo, ja zubaru ne otvaram usta dok mi ne obeca anesteziju :Grin:  Da boli, boli, da se jesam malo izgubila tu i tamo, jesam...da sam dreknula oba puta da hocu spinalnu, jesam  :Embarassed:  ali na kraju kad su mi umjesto nje rekli da mogu dobiti spasmex, nisam ga htjela, rekoh, ne djeluje mi na menstrualne bolove, pa ce mi fol na trudove. Htjedoh reci, ne opterecivati se, pustiti da ide kako ide...oba puta sam trazila bez dripa i rezanja, bez uplitanja u tijek poroda, oba puta su to ispostovali, dogovaras se u tijeku poroda...moj stav je bio "ja bi tako ako moze dok god smo beba i ja okej" i izlazili su mi u susret bez nekog veceg negodovanja, tako da je to ocito moguce. Eto, ja ti nemam ni horor pricu, niti sam imala ragade, ni savovi od epi nisu bas toliko veliko zlo...nisu ugodni ali kad su tu naucis se zivjeti s njima. Tako da...brigu na veselje i think pink.

----------


## tikica_69

Kikica1, to i moja mater kaže, da bi radije još 10x rodila nego išla zubaru. Ja bi si recimo radije sve zube na živo počupala  :Laughing: 
BTW, mi još uvijek u komadu, hiksići stalno prisutni i naravno, proljev koji ne prestaje već ne znam koji dan al baš sam čitala da je to prirodno čišćenje pred porod. Bogmeč sam se fino očistila. Mislim da kod mene klistir uopće ne bi imao smisla  :Grin:

----------


## kata_ch

U 5h ujutro tražim mjesto gdje se mogu izjadati  :Sad:  
Danas mi je točno 39 tjedana. Jučer smo bili na pregledu, CTG u redu, zatvorena skroz i ništa se još ne događa. Idem kod privatnika i do sad sam bila jako zadovoljna, valjda zato što masno platim pa napravi sve što god postoji. Ovaj put mi je iznenada, nakon što je pogledao jesam li otvorena, odlučio testirati plodnu vodu. Ja sam se uplašila i počela ispitivati što to sad znači, kako se to točno izvodi, boli li to itd. Nije mi odgovorio ni na jedno pitanje i gurao neku spravicu u rodnicu, što je boljelo, ali ne jako, no da mi je rekao da malo stisnem zube bilo bi mi lakše, bar bih znala što me čeka. Onda sam pitala ima li taj pregled neke rizične posljedice npr. na puknuće vodenjaka pa me on počeo ispitivati zašto mi je to bitno i želim li ja zauvijek ostati trudna, na što sam mu rekla da naravno ne želim, ali ne želim niti neprirodan porod. To mu je očito bila neka bolna točka jer prema njegovim naknadnim riječima (održao mi je "bukvicu" 20 min nakon pregleda) on ne vjeruje u prirodu i smatra da ona nije uvijek najpametnija te da je bolje da se dijete rodi što prije i da je opasno za bebu ostati dugo u trbuhu pa je naveo sve moguće rizike i hvalio se sa medicinskim dostignućima, izjavio kako u Americi neke žene potpisuju UGOVORE da odbijaju drip, ali da to kod nas u Eruopi (!) ne postoji još. Naglašavao je važnost aktivnog vođenja poroda i neprestano upućivao na rizičnost trudnoće koja završava bez konstantnog nadzora. Još je spomenuo kako je prije 50 godina bila praksa da se žena porodu unutar 2 izlaska i 2 zalaska sunca, a da je danas (puno modernije i bolje za sve prisutne) cilj poroditi ženu unutar 12 sati. Jednostavno sam poludila. Nisam ja protiv medicine, ali šta će mi medicina ako je samnom i bebom sve u redu? On me želi uvjeriti da nije tako, da sam u riziku i da trebam već prije termina pregledavati plodnu vodu, i to na silu, dok još nisam ni otvorena. Zaboravih reći, da nije uspio proći do plodne vode tako da ništa od tog pregleda.
No, da se razumijemo, imam 26 godina i trudnoća je do sad prošla kao pjesma, nije bilo nikakvih problema, krećem se, šetam, ribam kadu, ma ko zvono sam, i na sve moje pokušaje da mu izrazim svoj stav o tome kako želim prirodan porod on me sa podsmijehom gledao i govorio kako je to romantična ideja. Na kraju mi je rekao da je moj nalaz LOŠ jer sam u tom stadiju trudnoće, a još zatvorena. 
Zapravo meni nije bilo u cilju s njim razgovarati o tome kakav porod želim, samo sam htjela da mi objasni zašto pregled plodne vode i kako on funkcionira (da znam što me čeka!), a dobila sam zastarjelo mišljenje štrebera koji je u potpunosti izgubio vezu sa pridrodom jer je medicina tako grandiozno uznapredovala. 
Najgore od svega je što u ovome nemam podršku svog partnera koji je nakon pregleda izjavio kako sam se ponašala arogantno i govorila doktoru "s visoka" te me upitao kako sam mogla iskazati toliko nepovjerenje svom doktoru te kako će tek biti u rađaoni, da ću ih sve potjerati van. Uopće nisam bahata osoba i potpuno sam šokirana njegovom reakcijom i doživljajem moje reakcije na doktora. Ja sam se samo uplašila i htjela sam da mi se objasni što se događa, ne znam u čemu je bio toliki problem u mojoj reakciji.

Sad, kad bih trebala biti najopuštenija, sjedim budna u 5h ujutro i grizem nokte. Pokušat ću se prebaciti u bolnicu na CTG sad, ne želim se vraćati ovom doktoru više. Bojim se da ću opet susresti neke nabrijane doktore koji mi žele inducirati porod, bojim se rađaonice i svih koji će biti tamo. Ne znam iskreno što da radim, najradije bih ostala kod kuće i sama se porodila bez ikoga, jer ni nemam nikoga tko bi mi u tome pomogao. A znam da će moje stanje najviše utjecati na porod i na bebu, i to mi je najgore, jer sad nisam u nikakvom stanju  :Sad:  
Molim vas neke utješne riječi, do sada sam se par put javila na ovaj forum, ali nikad odgovora nisam dobila. Jako bi mi pomogla neka potporica i saznanje da nisam sama s ovakvim stavom. Ili me bar uvjerite da nisam u pravu i da trebam pustit da doktori rade što im je rutina jer "oni znaju što rade". Mah, to ne bih nikad povjerovala. 
Idem spavati, ako bude sreće, pozdrav svima.

----------


## Sony

Kate-ch, kako je prosao porod?

----------


## barbara25

Cure mene sve boljucka a u 37 tj sam  probada unutar vagine pritisak na debelo crijevo koma dal je porod stvarno blize nego sta  mislim  ili...  Inace odjednom imam energije jucer generalku po ormarima imala. Kako je vama?

----------


## nanimira

sve isto,i traje evo već 3 tjedna s tim da sam ja sad 40+3  :Smile:  I još uvijek ništa....

----------


## evelyn2610

vec dva tjedna se osjecam ko da imam mengu.probada u kicmi,bole jajnici,ma boli me sve dole.trbuh se spustil i samo cekam da bude nekaj konkretnije.hehe.termin mi je drugi petak  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Prekrasno!  :Smile: 
Moje tijelo bolje u trudnoći nego prije, u početku nisam povraćala, samo mi je malo bilo zlo, do nedugo sam trčala po svuda, sad čistim, kuham, perem, letim po stepenicama, na par dana me ulovi bol u zdjelici da jedva hodam i ustanem iz kreveta ali brzo prođe, ne kažem da sam si teška nego da sam si trudna  :Smile:  Ne otičem, spavam po noći, po danu, ništa mi ne smeta, mogla bi biti stalno trudna.. Jedino imam žgaravicu, al ni to me ne ometa da ne budem sretna! I jedva čekam bebača, termin nam je za 3 tjedna ( valjda se nisam zacoprala sad pa me odjednom sve počne mučiti  :Grin:  )

----------


## sarasvati

Ne možeš se zacoprati s takvim optimizmom!!    

 :Very Happy:

----------


## leptiric5

Curke, otvaram temu ponovo za nas koji smo trenutno u iscekivanju. Kod mene je situacija 37+3 ali vec nestrpljivo cekam. Lagani menstrualni bolovi, grcevi u nogama i preponama ostalo ok. Nespavanje pod normalno! Jel vas ima jos u iscekivanju dok ostali uzivaju na moru? Jel vas strah?

----------


## srecha

Evo ja sam 36+5. Danas sam bila na kontroli pa je rekao da sam uloziva za prst. Kontrola za 10 dana. Ali od pregleda imam povremeno neki pritisak dole. I tu i tamo malo neke bolove,vjerojatno bh kontrakcije....
Prvo sam rodila na carski jer je beba bila na zadak. Ova se okrenula jos u 28-mom tjednu tako da se nadam da će ovaj put porod biti prirodan. Nije me strah samog poroda,samo me strah ponovnog carskog.

----------


## nanimira

Ja sam rodila 41+3 i nije me uopće bilo strah nego sam bila već jakooo nestrpljiva psihički....fizički ogromna, s trbuhom od koljena do zuba ( beba imala 4500g hehe), bolila koljena,gležnjevi,leđa i strašno iscrpljena...al sam sve ispicanila doma jer me prao nesting i bila sam zajedljiva za svaku mrvicu...

----------


## giussepe

Malo da podignem jer evo zanimaju me sadasnja iskustva...
Ja sam 39 plus 1. Muce me glavovolje i povremene vrtoglavice. I ne mogu nista puno raditi ni naprezati se. Mozda je tome pogodovalo i dvotjedno lezanje u bolnici (sumnja na pocetni zastoj u rastu). Iako i za to vrijeme lezanja vrlo cesto sam imala glavobolje...
Danas su me pustili doma  :Smile:  jer jer lijepo micek napredovao.

Tlak su mi mjerili 4 puta dnevno zadnja dva tjedna i tlakovi su ok. Tu i tamo koji 130 / 90, ali i to je kao ok kazu. Inace imam skolski tlak uvijek 120/80.

Zadnjih dana isjecam dosta zatezanja pogotovo prilikom hodanja..
Pisanje sto puta...lose spavanje...budjenje pod normalno u pol pet. 

Kak je ostalima? Ima li netko problema s tim dosadnim glavoboljama?? Malo se gluoi isjecam jer imam osjecaj da sve trudnice oko mene pred kraj lete, a ja s sva neka smusena em od te glave em nemam ono nesto elana...

----------


## TTiL

giussepe  :Love: 

Ma kakvo letenje... ja sam 34+3 i bolesna (kasalj i smrcanje) i nije mi ni do cega.
A i bez bolesti se vec polako osjecam kao balon ili kit, nisam nimalo poletna i puna elana.
Sva energija odlazi na stariju curku i na redovni dnevni raspored (radim jos uvijek) tako da mi malo snage ostaje na kraju dana.
Na zalost, kako stvari stoje radit cu do tjedan pred termin (UK), tako da se ne nadam bas nekom velikom opustanju u skorije vrijeme...

----------


## giussepe

Uf...u ja sam.s tocno 34 tjedna se razbolila gadno..dva tjedna me drzalo..kasalj grozan i sinusi..na kraju sam zicala antibiotik bar sinuse da mi odcepi... Drz se...

Valjda bum skuzila.kad dobijem.trudove....Evo me zateze bome dobro u ledjima :/

----------


## TTiL

Vjerujem da ces na vrijeme skuziti  :Grin: 
A sad si vec u terminu, opusti se i osluskuj. 
Bit ce sve super, drzim fige za predivan porod kakav si zamisljas!

----------


## ValaMala

*giussepe*, gdje ces radati?

----------


## giussepe

U Petrovoj. Sad sam tamo lezala dva tjedna, a i dr iz Petrove mi vodi trudnocu. I prvo sam rodila u Petrovoj. Ekipa u radjaoni je super. 

Ne mogu docekati taj dan da primim svoju malu strucu i stavim na prsa <3

Jel ima jos netko pred kraj s tim glavovoljama? Jako je naporno. 
Nocas opet nikakvo spavanje :/

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam na pocetku imala glavobolje, tocnije migrene. Inace ih imam. Drzalo bi me po 3 dana, bez popustanja. Mislila sam da cu razum izgubiti. Par puta mi je pomogo lupocet il normabel 2mg, al ubrzo ni to. Jedino sto bi me utjesilo je staviti tuku na trbuh i mislit kak cu i to odvaliti, samo sa dobijem bebicu.
Ja se vec tjednima budim prije pijetlova, rostiljam, pa zaspem oko 8. U zadnje vrijeme to mi se dogodi skoro svaki dan. Jutros sam se probudila u 5, digla u 6,30 jer nisam znala sto bih sa sobom. I nis mi ne pomaze, osim ak je micek (pravi, ne mm) kraj mene, pa ga mazim i to me uspava.

Kad si pocela osjecati pritisak u zdjelici da jedva hodas? Ne znam spusta li se beba (jer i dalje me gusi, dakle, stisce mi pluca) il je jednostavno vec sad velika.

----------


## giussepe

Ma ne znam. Jucer mi je bio grozan dan..toliko me navrcr glava bolila da me opce bilo strah mjeriti tlak jer bi si ga vjerojatno napumpala i od straha koji imam od tlakomjera. Jutros tlak ok, sad navece opet granican. Naravno cim mjerim doma  :Undecided: 

Uspjela sam se umiriti i na trecem mjerenju je bio ispod 90. 

Za nesanicu mi je teta u ljekarni rekla da je odlican rooibos caj pa cu od veceras pokusati s njim  :Smile: 

Sadie u kojem si tjednu? Ja pritisak u zdjelici osjecam od negdje 30-tog tjedna, ali tad je bilo izdrzivo. Tada su me mucile i zgaravice. Sad zadnjih recimo desetak dana ili dva tjedna, znaci negdje od 37. me to muci bas jako. Nije da ne mogu hodati, ali ne mogu bas ni rec da bi mogla prehodati kilometre. Naprosto me krene dolje bas dosta stiskati...

----------


## Sadie

Sad sam 36tt. Ne osjećam stalno pritisak, ali često moram sporo hodati jer me jednostavno taj pritisak "boli". Al uskoro mi je termin, a mala valjda gleda di su izlazna vrata.  :Smile:  
Uf, ja sam sa žgaravicom imala vatrene odnose negdje krajem 1. 3mjesječja, a sada žestoko općimo. Imam hijetalnu herniju pa drugo ne mogu niti očekivati. Zapravo sam sretna s obzirom na dijagnozu jer sam prije trudnoće feferone jela (još imam i kronični gastritis) i niš mi nije bilo. Al hormoni su me opalili i mala je sad narasla. Još mjesec dana i izliječit ću žgaravicu. 
Imam doma rooibos, al mi je fuj pa rađe zujim ujutro.

----------


## giussepe

Potpuno te razumijem jer i mene taj pritisak boli..i sad me beskrajno nervira sto mi svi govore da moram puno hodat i ic uza stepenica i stajaznam kako bi potaknula porod. Grrrrrr...

----------


## zadarmamica

Kako se osjecate finalistice ?  :Smile:

----------


## arlena

Jel se racuna 18 dana do kraja za finale ?  :Smile:  uh ,uzbudjeno,sad mi ovo prolazi ko vjecnost,nikad docekati malu princezu!!
A fizicki,tjesim se da cu uskoro moc opet normalno jest bez zgaravice i sagnut se i cucnut i okrenut se normalno s boka na bok ... e da i spavat na stomaku  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Sto se racuna kao finale? Od 37tt?  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Jel se racuna 18 dana do kraja za finale ?  uh ,uzbudjeno,sad mi ovo prolazi ko vjecnost,nikad docekati malu princezu!!
> A fizicki,tjesim se da cu uskoro moc opet normalno jest bez zgaravice i sagnut se i cucnut i okrenut se normalno s boka na bok ... e da i spavat na stomaku


Nikad si neces biti mrsavija i pokretnija!
Jedino nisam sigurna da ces odmah moci spavati na trbuhu. Cice u laktaciji bas i ne vole biti stisnute  :Smile: 

Sretno i uzivajte u slatkim odbrojavanjima!

----------


## arlena

> Nikad si neces biti mrsavija i pokretnija!
> Jedino nisam sigurna da ces odmah moci spavati na trbuhu. Cice u laktaciji bas i ne vole biti stisnute 
> 
> Sretno i uzivajte u slatkim odbrojavanjima!


Uh maco di da te poljubim  :Smile:  ovo mi se bas svidja!! Nikad si nisam bila slonastija nego sad!! Jedva cekam transformaciju  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, samo da se rijesim zgaravice, sve ostalo je podnosljivo!  :Laughing:

----------


## arlena

> Joj, samo da se rijesim zgaravice, sve ostalo je podnosljivo!


Cim rodis  :Smile:  bar su meni tak rekli,a ja se drzim toga! Danas sam jela grah varivo i znam da cu umirat cijeli dan  :Smile:  znam da nesmijem a bas sam ga se zazeljela ,grrrr

----------


## Sadie

Cim sam rodila zgaravica je nestala. A imam hijetalnu herniju i kronicni gastritis.

----------


## ValaMala

Pozlatile vam se svima rijeci.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Meni su nestale sve trudnicke `boljke`.

----------


## mare41

Zgaravica i secer i natecenost osli odmah nakon poroda, tlak nakon par dana

----------


## Sadie

Zaboravila sam na natecenost. To je otisl9 nakon par dana. Cudila sam se kak sam se uspjela zdebljati u nogama jer dobivam iskljucivo u bokovima, guzi i trbuhu, sve dok mi noge nisu splasnule nekoliko dana nakon poroda - voda.

----------


## cleaning-lady

Tako da ne mislim jos dugo biti trudna :pp

----------


## arlena

Ja sam zadnjih dana bas umorna ,mogla bi spavat i lezat cijeli dan. Citala sam da pred porod zene uhvati ciscenje i spremanje a meni se tak nist ne da. Mislim,napravim ja po kuci,i skuham al tak mi fali energije. Jel to znaci da ce me to tek uhvatit il je i ovo normalno?

----------


## cleaning-lady

Draga Arlena. 

Ne postoje dvije iste osobe. Dvije iste trudnice niti dvoje iste djece. Nemas ni oba uha ista. Ne postoji nikakvo pravilo.

----------


## VeraM

Ja cekam. To je najbolji opis stanja. Prije 2 dana sam se vratila s mora jer sam usla u 38 tj i sad stojim doma i cekam. Na moru sam se svako jutro i popodne kupala, setala s psom, pila kavicu i izlazila svaku 2,3 vecer na picenjce. Al nekako mi nije bilo svejedno bit na otoku zadnja 3 tjedana gdje ima samo ambulanta s dr i 2 med sestre. Tako da sad cekam i to me pocinje nervirat. Vruce mi je i osjecam se ogromno. Al mimo toga sam si o.k.

----------


## QueenBee

Evo i mene da ozivim temu. Nisam bas skroz pred kraj, 32+6 tt, ali osjecam se kao da sam ispucala svih 40 tjedana.
Usporena sam, zdjelica se polako rastavlja, ne osjecam glad! I hrana mi izgubila okus. Prestala dobivat na tezini vec 3.5 tjedna. Povremena zgaravica. Nespavanje me pati jer mi se tesko namjestit i peru me kontrakcije. Gnijezdim se i mahnito perem jos zadnje krpuce za bebu. Stan mi se renovira i ne mogu doci do svoje spavacice za rodiliste i to me sekira vise neg ista.
Hormoni mi u cuspajzu i cmoljava sam. Treba mi samoce i mira.
Kakam ko grlica zadnja 2 dana, ali to je vjerojatno zbog magnezija.

----------


## Sadie

Ma super si ti.  :Wink:  Ja sam ko usporeni film, strašno sam umorna. A di sam ja od termina. Sad sam u 15tt.
U 1. trudnoći sam imala faze s hormonima da nisam znala kak da izađem sama sa sobom na kraj. 
Hoće guza proradit od Mg-a. Ja sam ga prošli put zbog toga pila svaki 2. dan. Meni to nije trajalo 2 dana već cijelo vrijeme dok sam pila Mg. Strah me bilo jesti vani jer bih odmah trčala na wc.
Uživaj u išlekivanju.  :Smile:

----------


## QueenBee

Sadie- hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## VeraM

Je li itko od vas osjećao u zadnjem mjesecu lagano probadanje u području rodince? Nekako slično kao kad trebam dobit menstruaciju, kratka bol koja traje par sekundi, ali je osjeti točno u rodnici. Jel to mozda početak otvaranja? Jer sam bila na kontroli prije tjedan dana, dr. me kratko popipao vaginalno, nije rekao ništa da sam otvorena, a ja već neko vrijeme to osjećam. Inače osjećam samo bebine pokrete i ponekad lagane kontrakcije, ništa konkretno. Imam kontrolu idući utorak, a idući petak je tremin. Vidit ćemo kako će ići. Iako mislim da se ova moja mala neće nigdje žurit.

----------


## QueenBee

Vera-uglavnom kazu da se otvaranje ne osjeca. I cesto povezuju probadanje s mjehurom-bilo da je rijec o bebi koja ga pritisce ili o nekoj urino infekciji. Ali ja sam osjecala to probadanje bas kroz rodnicu svaki put kad mi se cervix skracivao i kad sam se otvarala-na samom kraju trudnoce, zadnjih 10ak dana pred porod. Probadanje sam pocela osjecati i sad unatrag zadnja 2 tjedna i cervix mi se smanjio na pola i omekanio pa sam uloziva za prst. Moze biti da je slucajnost, ali ja bih to probadanje kod sebe povezala s otvaranjem/skracivanjem/omeksavanjem. Ako si u terminu, nemas brige i zelim ti lagan porod  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

U terminu sam, jos 10 dana prema ZM. Jasno mi je da se to u teoriji ne bi trebalo osjecat, ali sam obavila urinokulturu i bilo sve o.k. pa mislim da nije to. A i ne osjecam te bolove u mokracnoj cijevi nego tocno u rodnici. Znam valjda gdje je sto.

----------


## rutvica

.

----------


## rutvica

> Je li itko od vas osjećao u zadnjem mjesecu lagano probadanje u području rodince? Nekako slično kao kad trebam dobit menstruaciju, kratka bol koja traje par sekundi, ali je osjeti točno u rodnici. Jel to mozda početak otvaranja? Jer sam bila na kontroli prije tjedan dana, dr. me kratko popipao vaginalno, nije rekao ništa da sam otvorena, a ja već neko vrijeme to osjećam. Inače osjećam samo bebine pokrete i ponekad lagane kontrakcije, ništa konkretno. Imam kontrolu idući utorak, a idući petak je tremin. Vidit ćemo kako će ići. Iako mislim da se ova moja mala neće nigdje žurit.


Točno to sam i ja osjećala u tom razdoblju i zaključila isto što i ti. Tijelo se priprema...

----------


## rutvica

Ariena, veraM, sadie - pred porod sam se isto prebacila iz vrlo aktivnog moda u usporeni, lezeci. To je bilo oko tjedan prije poroda. I dobila sam dobar savjet - spavaj sad koliko god možeš, jer nakon poroda će to biti vrlo upitno  :Smile:  Tijelo se uspori i skuplja energiju za porod. Sve normalno. U redu je gledati cijeli dan gluposti na netu i jesti ležečki. Ako vas itko išta pita: "pripremamse"  :Grin:

----------


## VeraM

E da ja mogu spavat po danu, to bi bilo super. Naspavam se (zasad) noću od 10 - 11 do 7-8 ujutro, s 2 buđenja na wc eventualno. A po danu nema sanse, jednom u 10 dana, ako. Ali zato muž redovito iza svakog ručka sat, dva odkrmi. Evo odbrojavamo sitno dane, 9 do termina. Mogla bi mala i kasnije, tko će znat. Danas sam si zacrtala da torba za rodilište mora biti spremna do kraja dana.

----------


## VeraM

Ja se trenutno osjecam pomalo razvuceno. Sva se razvlacim i rastezem dolje.Naime, izgleda da je pocelo. Odveo me muz u rodilište, trudovi česti ali slabi (oko 50-60 na ctg). Zvekaju me svakih par min al evo funkcioniram i na njima. Ako mogu tipkat na forum, lagani su. Sad sam u sobi i cekam. Kaze babica krenilo je pocetak vidit cemo kako ide. A ono sto ide trenutno je ciscenje. Wc je moj!!

----------


## Beti3

Super, Vera. Mala lavica stize svojoj mami. Javi ujutro sretne vijesti <3

----------


## Jadranka

Vera, sretno!!!

----------


## Vlattka

Sretno!

----------


## VeraM

Hvala. Evo nas zive i zdrave. Vise detalja cu pisat na temi rodilista u metkovicu jer sam obecala curama dat izvjesce

----------


## Ribica 1

Vera cestitam!

----------


## Sani1612

Vera, cestitam!

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitke!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja :)

Vera cestitke  :Heart:

----------


## VeraM

Hvala na cestitkama. Ne zelim puno u off samo da kazem da je dosla mala Ema 3400 g i 52 cm. Beba odlicno a ja nisam niti popucala niti me rezali. Sad se druzimo samo nas dvije do pon.

----------


## QueenBee

Vera-cestitam!

----------


## Rhiannon

Da malo ozivim temu. Ja sam se s prvim dobro osjecala, vise energije nego sada, punno pokretnija iako sma puno oticala. A sada, blizu termina, sve me boli. Ledja, prepone, imam stalno lazne kontrakcije, umorna sam jer lose spavam jako, noge mi naoticu strasno... Ali sam neizmjerno sretna i vesela tako da sve te fizicke boljke padaju u drugi plan.

----------

